# New Information About Uber Lease Program



## Schulz

I have attended the information sessions at the dealers. From the horses mouth:


*** Your payment is determined by your FICO score. If you have a good FICO score 700+ your APR will be low. If you have a bad FICO, the opposite.

1. Santander lease is "unlimited miles." There is no mileage limitation on the Santander lease. Anyone saying otherwise is wrong--so I was told.

2. Santander "does not report" and will not report non-payment to the credit bureaus. Simply return the vehicle, and you are done. You can opt-out anytime. If you quit Uber, you must return the vehicle.

3. You have to live and drive in one of the cities (edit: Market) the lease program is available. If the program is available in Market A, you can't live in Market B and drive in city B, but go to Market A and lease a vehicle.

4. If for any reason you can't work for Uber (deactivation, injury, etc.) you can either return the vehicle or purchase the vehicle through your bank or credit union, or anywhere you can get a loan, and then pay off the vehicle in a lump sum to Santander.

5. At no time can you convert the weekly payments to monthly payments. You have to pay weekly, and its written into the contract that the payments must come out of your Uber account. Any shortfall you make up by writing a personal check or setting up a direct deposit account with Santander.

6. You will not be held to the terms of the lease if you quit Uber, or Uber deactivates you. You only have to return the vehicle.

Now I am checking out the Uber Loan Program, which sounds like a good deal. So far I know that Uber Chicago offers loans on new and used vehicles.


----------



## elelegido

Schulz said:


> I have attended the information sessions at the dealers. From the horses mouth:
> 
> *** Your payment is determined by your FICO score. If you have a good FICO score 700+ your APR will be low. If you have a bad FICO, the opposite.
> 
> 1. Santander lease is unlimited miles. There is no mileage limitation on the Santander lease. Anyone saying otherwise is wrong.
> 
> 2. Santander does not report and will not report non-payment to the credit bureaus. Simply return the vehicle, and you are done. You can opt-out anytime. If you quit Uber, you must return the vehicle.
> 
> 3. You have to live and drive in one of the cities the lease program is available. If the program is available in City A, you can't live in city B and drive in city B, but go to City A and lease a vehicle.
> 
> 4. If for any reason you can't work for Uber (deactivation, injury, etc.) you can either return the vehicle or purchase the vehicle through your bank or credit union, or anywhere you can get a loan, and then pay off the vehicle in a lump sum to Santander.
> 
> 5. At no time can you convert the weekly payments to monthly payments. You have to pay weekly, and its written into the contract that the payments must come out of your Uber account. Any shortfall you make up by writing a personal check or setting up a direct deposit account with Santander.
> 
> 6. You will not be held to the terms of the lease if you quit Uber, or Uber deactivates you. You only have to return the vehicle.
> 
> Now I am checking out the Uber Loan Program, which sounds like a good deal. So far I know that Uber Chicago offers loans on new and used vehicles.


Three of the above points are contradicted by the black and white in my contract. Dealers can and do say whatever they like to close deals. Some true, some not true. Dealerspeak vs. contract, contract wins.

Read the contract very carefully before signing it. When I signed, the finance woman at the dealership said I was the first person to actually read it.


----------



## painfreepc

Schulz said:


> 3. You have to live and drive in one of the cities the lease program is available. If the program is available in City A, you can't live in city B and drive in city B, but go to City A and lease a vehicle.


Market, not city,
I live in fontana, that's san bernardino county,
I got the car at south bay ford, that's in LA county.


----------



## Schulz

Well I agree and I am skeptical. I don't know what three points are contradicted in your lease. Also, I don't know if the lease program has been modified before today. I reported what I was told, but I would of course read the lease terms. Fire away, if anything I was told is not correct I want to know about it.

Very frustrating getting accurate information about this lease program. The information I get from the large dealerships (Chevy and Ford) is different than what has been posted here and on redditt. The fleet managers told me that what was written on the internet was flat out wrong. I'm still unsure.

Also, it is not clear to me in what markets the Uber loan program is available.


----------



## observer

Schulz said:


> I have attended the information sessions at the dealers. From the horses mouth:
> 
> *** Your payment is determined by your FICO score. If you have a good FICO score 700+ your APR will be low. If you have a bad FICO, the opposite.
> 
> 1. Santander lease is "unlimited miles." There is no mileage limitation on the Santander lease. Anyone saying otherwise is wrong--so I was told.
> 
> 2. Santander "does not report" and will not report non-payment to the credit bureaus. Simply return the vehicle, and you are done. You can opt-out anytime. If you quit Uber, you must return the vehicle.
> 
> 3. You have to live and drive in one of the cities (edit: Market) the lease program is available. If the program is available in Market A, you can't live in Market B and drive in city B, but go to Market A and lease a vehicle.
> 
> 4. If for any reason you can't work for Uber (deactivation, injury, etc.) you can either return the vehicle or purchase the vehicle through your bank or credit union, or anywhere you can get a loan, and then pay off the vehicle in a lump sum to Santander.
> 
> 5. At no time can you convert the weekly payments to monthly payments. You have to pay weekly, and its written into the contract that the payments must come out of your Uber account. Any shortfall you make up by writing a personal check or setting up a direct deposit account with Santander.
> 
> 6. You will not be held to the terms of the lease if you quit Uber, or Uber deactivates you. You only have to return the vehicle.
> 
> Now I am checking out the Uber Loan Program, which sounds like a good deal. So far I know that Uber Chicago offers loans on new and used vehicles.


This sounds like you are getting a car to work exclusively for Uber. Which might be a good thing for drivers that get a car.
It sounds very much like an employer/employee relationship not as independent as the "independent contractor" Uber would have everyone believe.


----------



## painfreepc

Mileage is only unlimited if do the lease to the final payment, do you really think you can put maybe 60k+ miles on the car in one year and walk away for just $1,000


----------



## Schulz

Ha, I don't know what to think yet. I know that thanks to the trial by fire at this board that the truth about this lease will come out. I was able to ask pointed questions that the dealers weren't prepared for, thanks to what I've read here.

I was told that if Uber deactivates you, or if you are injured and can't drive for Uber, that you only have to return the vehicle, without penalty. If it's true (and it makes sense) that the unlimited mileage is only available if you go to the end of the lease, then what in the hell happens if you drive for Uber, put 60k on the car, are then deactivated, and have to return the vehicle? You can buy the vehicle if you can get your own financing.

What about this non-reporting to the bureaus. That sounds good. But is it true?


----------



## Actionjax

If someone wants to upload a copy of the agreement in pdf I could read it over. I do a lot of work with agreements and contracts. Wouldn't mind providing my opinion.


----------



## elelegido

Schulz said:


> Well I agree and I am skeptical. I don't know what three points are contradicted in your lease. Also, I don't know if the lease program has been modified before today. I reported what I was told, but I would of course read the lease terms. Fire away, if anything I was told is not correct I want to know about it.
> 
> Very frustrating getting accurate information about this lease program. The information I get from the large dealerships (Chevy and Ford) is different than what has been posted here and on redditt. The fleet managers told me that what was written on the internet was flat out wrong. I'm still unsure.
> 
> Also, it is not clear to me in what markets the Uber loan program is available.


Yeah, that's fine, it's just that car dealers are not known necessarily for being oracles of truth. Or maybe they just don't have all the facts in this case. Nobody seemed to when I did my lease. For example, the dealer said the car would be registered as a commercial vehicle, which it wasn't. He also said it (Toyota) would not be eligible for free servicing for the first 25k miles, which it is. That's $400 saved right there.

Anyway, contradictory points are:

1. Mileage - if you hand the car back before the term is up, you are allowed 40,000 miles per year. I worked out that, based on 6 days a week, 50 weeks a year, that's just 133 miles per shift. Assume half of those are paid miles, at $1.30 gross per mile at my city's rates, you can earn only $65 net per shift (not including $2 base per ride, surges or per-minute earnings) before you exceed the mileage allowance.

Any excess over 40k miles is charged at 20c per mile, again only if you give the car back before the term is up. Be careful though, half of your miles are likely to be dead miles, meaning every paid mile at $1 net per mile, or whatever it is in your market, will then be less 40c per mile if you get hit with the overage. So you'd be down to 60c per mile in this case, before gas, maintenance etc. Big warning flag.

3. This inaccuracy actually works in your favor, at least in CA; maybe in other states as well. Lease in one city and you can drive anywhere in the state.

6. If Uber deactivates you, it is treated as a default. Santander will recover the vehicle, or you return it, and all the early termination fees and penalties and mileage overages, if applicable, apply. Same if you decide to quit, your granny gets sick etc etc, whatever the reason, you pay the fees and penalties. It's in the contract, but in any case, think about it. If all you had to do was quit to avoid being held responsible for the contract, then there would be no point in having early termination penalties and fees in the contract.

Another clause worth mentioning is that if the car gets stolen or is a total loss through accident, you are responsible for ALL of the remaining payments on the lease, less whatever Santander receives from your insurer. So, if you go for a Camry and it gets stolen the day after you collect it from the dealer, you're on the hook to Santander for around $10,000, with no car.

I was desperate last year to get working, so I took the deal. I would very strongly recommend against the Santander deal, especially since wages/fares are falling yet again in 2015. Really, do not do it. Get yourself a 2006 Prius for 9 grand, even if you have to finance it at 20% interest. Or wash dishes. Anything but this lease.


----------



## Schulz

*Attorney General Martha Coakley is investigating Santander's auto lending practices.*
"Santander Consumer USA, Uber's partner, has received the most complaints for auto lenders in the US Consumer Financial Protection Bureau's database, according to the _Globe_ report. Through September of this year, the company has repossessed 166,000 cars, which is about 12 percent of the total amount - 1.4 million - cars repossessed by US lenders in all of 2013."
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2014/...uberx-martha-coakley-santander-investigation/

I almost missed this new article. Link for those who missed it.


----------



## painfreepc

I was on the phone today with santander, I wanted to know if my 2015 ford fusion hybrid SE can be refinanced, I taken delivery of my car on 10/17/2014, as of today the buy out cost of my santander lease-to-own is $23,257.98 plus $1,860.64 sales tax and a few other small fees for a total buy out of $25,497.39

I also found out the $19 security deposit paid weekly goes directly to uber not santander,

And Santander gets one payment each month from uber,
the weekly payment thing is from uber, not santander,

I plan to call again on monday, if you have questions for santander, let me know.


----------



## observer

painfreepc said:


> I was on the phone today with santander, I wanted to know if my 2015 ford fusion hybrid SE can be refinanced, I taken delivery of my car on 10/17/2014, as of today the buy out cost of my santander lease-to-own is $23,257.98 plus $1,860.64 sales tax and a few other small fees for a total buy out of $25,497.39
> 
> I also found out the $19 security deposit paid weekly goes directly to uber not santander,
> 
> And Santander gets one payment each month from uber,
> the weekly payment thing is from uber, not santander,
> 
> I plan to call again on monday, if you have questions for santander, let me know.


"Santander gets one payment each month from Uber, weekly payment thing is from Uber, not Santander".

That sounds more like drivers cosigned a loan FOR Uber.


----------



## Actionjax

observer said:


> "Santander gets one payment each month from Uber, weekly payment thing is from Uber, not Santander".
> 
> That sounds more like drivers cosigned a loan FOR Uber.


It's not. I read the contract in detail last night. The Individual signing for the lease is fully responsible. All Uber is in the contract is the person who pays the bill on behalf of the lesee for when they work. If you don't make enough from Uber to cover the cost of the weekly charge, you must come up with the difference. If you don't work that week and you make zero...you write a cheque or put it on your credit card.


----------



## SCdave

If anyone has a real question about the Uber Lease Program, talk (PM) to painfreepc. Lot's of us trash the deal but he is an experienced driver (drove Cabs 11+ yrs) who researched the Santander Lease, understood what he was getting into, worked up a budget that included driving full-time, and is exploring a "get out of Dodge" exit strategy (it seems).

I still say that for 95+% it is not a good deal. For a few (with trashed credit scores, no family to borrow from,) that completely understand that they are going into the woods with a pack of wolves, then it might be doable.

If you don't understand financing, can't read a contract, can't ask good questions, can't see that the dealership salespeople really don't understand the contract, and haven't driven transportation/livery/cab hours (6-7 days a week), then stay very far away. Buy a used car instead. Go get another job.

Painfreepc...I've read your posts and just feel that almost every other TNC driver just doesn't have the background, work ethic, and ability to fully understand the lease and how to get out of it that you do. Hope it works out for you. When/if you explain the details to others, please let them also know the hours you drive and the financial commitment/penalties if they don't.

Sidenote:
1) Uber making money off of the deal. Un...didn't see that coming.
2) AFLAC - what is cost of private Supplemental Insurance to cover 1099 Jobs where, say, you get injured and have to continue making payments to Uber/Santander?


----------



## Actionjax

I can also help where I can. I work in the financial industry and I read/write contracts like this for 3rd party suppliers (with help from legal of course). So I also have a good understanding from where you have grounds in the contract and what a particular paragraph would do to you.

It's a pretty solid contract to protect the company. Uber plays a minor role in the contract. It's not a deal I would sign but if you are focused on doing one thing with the car and you hope that Uber does not dry out the market it could be a good option for some.

What I don't have is what an individual would actually pay as that's all based on the credit score and the deal they make.

I love some of the power of attorney clauses they fit in there to ensure no matter what happens they get paid first. Smart move on their part. They get paid before your funeral arrangements get covered. And that you are legally giving them that right to divert funds required to absorb their damages.


----------



## Schulz

Actionjax there is a new thread -- I posted a link to the contract that someone posted on Reddit. Also, I have spoken to the dealers and here is the deal. There is only one deal offered from Ford, GM or Toyota: Pay either 1k or 2k upfront. No credit score is pulled. No credit is pulled at all. It's straight up no credit run/pulled, give us 1k or 2k (principal reduction) and you are approved.


----------



## SCdave

Schulz said:


> Actionjax there is a new thread -- I posted a link to the contract that someone posted on Reddit. Also, I have spoken to the dealers and here is the deal. There is only one deal offered from Ford, GM or Toyota: Pay either 1k or 2k upfront. No credit score is pulled. No credit is pulled at all. It's straight up no credit run/pulled, give us 1k or 2k (principal reduction) and you are approved.


@ Shultz...the whole point of the Uber/Santander Lease Deal is that "It's EASY " to sign for almost anyone. It takes no discipline to walk in and sign your name on the contract.

The part that takes discipline is:

1) Reading the contract (yourself many times) in reference to terms and penalties,
2) Understanding the high costs of "No Credit Check Run" offer Uber/Santander Lease
3) Creating a solid budget to pay the weekly cost that will likely include 5-7 days of driving per week (see painfreepc posts)
4) Coming up with an Exit Strategy when/if
A) You get in an accident / total the vehicle (is there Gap Insurance or are you responsible for paying off the balance due even though you now have no vehicle to drive)? painfreepc and actionjax, is there Gap Insurance?
B) You get sick/injured and can't drive anymore
C) You just decide you don't want to drive anymore
D) You get deactivated by Uber (yes, it happens)
E) Budget for Uber adding additional fees, taking a higher commission, and/or dropping Rates...again.

If you can't handle any or all of these, don't do it. Buy a used vehicle. Find someone / a company which will lease you a licensed livery vehicle on a weekly basis which you can get out of in a month not years and with little to no penalties?

Do your homework..Then do it twice again.


----------



## Tommy Tours

Funny I went to my local Ford and Chevy dealer they had no interest all they wanted me to do was finance from their banks didn't care about Uber and just bashed Santander . so I got a 2015 KIA Sorento for prob. the same / less amount a month. Credit sucks was unemployed for 2 years (also sick for one of them).


----------



## Actionjax

SCdave said:


> @ Shultz...the whole point of the Uber/Santander Lease Deal is that "It's EASY " to sign for almost anyone. It takes no discipline to walk in and sign your name on the contract.
> 
> The part that takes discipline is:
> 
> 1) Reading the contract (yourself many times) in reference to terms and penalties,
> 2) Understanding the high costs of "No Credit Check Run" offer Uber/Santander Lease
> 3) Creating a solid budget to pay the weekly cost that will likely include 5-7 days of driving per week (see painfreepc posts)
> 4) Coming up with an Exit Strategy when/if
> A) You get in an accident / total the vehicle (is there Gap Insurance or are you responsible for paying off the balance due even though you now have no vehicle to drive)? painfreepc and actionjax, is there Gap Insurance?
> B) You get sick/injured and can't drive anymore
> C) You just decide you don't want to drive anymore
> D) You get deactivated by Uber (yes, it happens)
> E) Budget for Uber adding additional fees, taking a higher commission, and/or dropping Rates...again.
> 
> If you can't handle any or all of these, don't do it. Buy a used vehicle. Find someone / a company which will lease you a licensed livery vehicle on a weekly basis which you can get out of in a month not years and with little to no penalties?
> 
> Do your homework..Then do it twice again.


There is Gap insurance long as you didn't total the vehicle doing something outside what you should be doing with the car.

Quoted in section 8 paragraph B. The PDF is protected from copy and paste.


----------



## Actionjax

Schulz said:


> Actionjax there is a new thread -- I posted a link to the contract that someone posted on Reddit. Also, I have spoken to the dealers and here is the deal. There is only one deal offered from Ford, GM or Toyota: Pay either 1k or 2k upfront. No credit score is pulled. No credit is pulled at all. It's straight up no credit run/pulled, give us 1k or 2k (principal reduction) and you are approved.


Yep that's a shady way to do it. This also means that if you do everything you say you are also not helping your credit score. You are paying for them to look the other way.

Best thing is to just clean up your score. Or call around to the tens of thousands of other car loan places that take low credit. You may get a better rate.


----------



## painfreepc

Schulz said:


> Actionjax there is a new thread -- I posted a link to the contract that someone posted on Reddit. Also, I have spoken to the dealers and here is the deal. There is only one deal offered from Ford, GM or Toyota: Pay either 1k or 2k upfront. No credit score is pulled. No credit is pulled at all. It's straight up no credit run/pulled, give us 1k or 2k (principal reduction) and you are approved.


It's $1,000 down payment and $1,000 security deposit, you have option of paying the security deposit as a weekly payment interest free for 52 weeks (1 year),

Instead of giving uber the $1,000 security deposit upfront, I put $1,200 on a secured bank of america visa card to rebuild my credit, I think of it as my own security deposit,

As SCdave said, this is not for everyone, I work Thursday, Friday and Saturday 4pm till 4am, Sunday i start somewhere between 7pm and 11pm and stop around 11am Monday morning,
Tuesday is off, sometimes Wednesday is off also,
if I go anywhere i call an uber, at the moment i have 20 free rides,
Wednesday and Thursday i work an optional 3am till 9am,
sometimes i work riverside city on Tuesday and/or Wednesday, I have many years driving taxi in riverside city, I love the people and i know the area very well i don't need a GPS, working riverside for me is like a day off, yes I love driving, if you don't love driving then stay away from uber lease-to-own.


----------



## SCdave

Actionjax said:


> There is Gap insurance long as you didn't total the vehicle doing something outside what you should be doing with the car.
> 
> Quoted in section 8 paragraph B. The PDF is protected from copy and paste.


Not doing something else like driving for an Uber Competitor, another OnDemand Service, taking family out for dinner, picking up groceries? You are the defacto go-to guy now so sorry for all the questions. I can't help myself.

_You don't have to but you can always do to a Screenshot, paste in graphics/photo editor (windows Paint, etc), crop and now have your own file to save/post._


----------



## Actionjax

SCdave said:


> Not doing something else like driving for an Uber Competitor, another OnDemand Service, taking family out for dinner, picking up groceries? You are the defacto go-to guy now so sorry for all the questions. I can't help myself.
> 
> _You don't have to but you can always do to a Screenshot, paste in graphics/photo editor (windows Paint, etc), crop and now have your own file to save/post._


That's right...you go do something outside the documented purpose and you wreck the car. You are screwed. No coverage...you must pay for all loss of the car. Or be responsible to keep paying. Yep it's a rough contract but it is what it is.

So to get around this make sure your family pings you when you want to go for dinner. That way the ride is a paid ride. Based on the contract you are on the clock and working. you are just loosing 20% every time you do that....but hey think about all the 5* rides you will build up.


----------



## painfreepc

Actionjax said:


> So to get around this make sure your family pings you when you want to go for dinner. That way the ride is a paid ride. Based on the contract you are on the clock and working. you are just loosing 20% every time you do that....but hey think about all the 5* rides you will build up.


Hay, stop giving out the secret to maintaining a high rating,,,lol


----------



## painfreepc

Schulz said:


> Actionjax there is a new thread -- I posted a link to the contract that someone posted on Reddit. Also, I have spoken to the dealers and here is the deal. There is only one deal offered from Ford, GM or Toyota: Pay either 1k or 2k upfront. No credit score is pulled. No credit is pulled at all. It's straight up no credit run/pulled, give us 1k or 2k (principal reduction) and you are approved.


You keep saying you spoke with the dealer(s), that's all well and good, but you need to read contract and call and talk to santander directly, it was santander that tell me over the phone that you will pay $0.25 cent per mile over the 40,000 per year mileage limit if you return car before end of lease.


----------



## Schulz

Thanks painfree that's good advice. I have read the entire contract and it's crap because you can only drive the car while you are working for Uber. You can't drive for pleasure.


----------



## painfreepc

I am starting to wonder if some of the the items in the uber contract is total bs, the contract states that I am the only one who can drive the car, how is that possible, it's my personal insurance, I am leaseing the car, if another licensed driver is listed on my insurance policy, and they get in a accident that has nothing to do with uber business, my insurance company is not going to see the uber contract.


----------



## painfreepc

Schulz said:


> Thanks painfree that's good advice. I have read the entire contract and it's crap because you can only drive the car while you are working for Uber. You can't drive for pleasure.


Well here in the IE is not a lot of business, I can do a lot of driving here and not get a ping, if I do I just cancel it


----------



## SCdave

painfreepc said:


> I am starting to wonder if some of the the items in the uber contract is total bs, the contract states that I am the only one who can drive the car, how is that possible, it's my personal insurance, I am leaseing the car, if another licensed driver is listed on my insurance policy, and they get in a accident that has nothing to do with uber business, my insurance company is not going to see the uber contract.


actionjax mentioned that Gap Insurance only covers/effective while Driving for Uber. Worst case but important. I was wondering if you can add your Own Gap Insurance to cover yourself when/if driving and "for any reason" Santander Lease Gap Insurance did not kick in? Or am I just asking a stupid question...maybe again.


----------



## RCGuajardo

Yep I called my Uber approved Toyota Dealer $1000 down, $200 a week for 52 months on a Prius. If I have to stop driving for Uber its $599 to terminate the contract plus $1000 first year, $800 2nd year and so on. I really want to Uber but not at such a high risk.


----------



## Schulz

Painfree I have the same question I'll ask Actionjax in the other thread: 
RC check out this Link to Santander lease agreement http://redd.it/2rvdee


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Schulz said:


> I have attended the information sessions at the dealers. From the horses mouth:
> 
> *** Your payment is determined by your FICO score. If you have a good FICO score 700+ your APR will be low. If you have a bad FICO, the opposite.
> 
> 1. Santander lease is "unlimited miles." There is no mileage limitation on the Santander lease. Anyone saying otherwise is wrong--so I was told.
> 
> 2. Santander "does not report" and will not report non-payment to the credit bureaus. Simply return the vehicle, and you are done. You can opt-out anytime. If you quit Uber, you must return the vehicle.
> 
> 3. You have to live and drive in one of the cities (edit: Market) the lease program is available. If the program is available in Market A, you can't live in Market B and drive in city B, but go to Market A and lease a vehicle.
> 
> 4. If for any reason you can't work for Uber (deactivation, injury, etc.) you can either return the vehicle or purchase the vehicle through your bank or credit union, or anywhere you can get a loan, and then pay off the vehicle in a lump sum to Santander.
> 
> 5. At no time can you convert the weekly payments to monthly payments. You have to pay weekly, and its written into the contract that the payments must come out of your Uber account. Any shortfall you make up by writing a personal check or setting up a direct deposit account with Santander.
> 
> 6. You will not be held to the terms of the lease if you quit Uber, or Uber deactivates you. You only have to return the vehicle.
> 
> Now I am checking out the Uber Loan Program, which sounds like a good deal. So far I know that Uber Chicago offers loans on new and used vehicles.


So you mean to tell me Santander is renting you cars at high interest rates then when you are done with it they will sell and make profit. They are very smart lol Uber is a monster you guys are not smart enough to stop this beast. It's mind boggling how smart they are lol I need to stop typing


----------



## Schulz

UberBlackPrince that was bad information I got from the Toyota salesman who didn't understand the contract or was just telling me what I wanted to hear. For the Uber lease they don't even pull your credit. You get the car of you want with the $1000 security deposit is paid.


----------



## painfreepc

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> So you mean to tell me Santander is renting you cars at high interest rates then when you are done with it they will sell and make profit. They are very smart lol Uber is a monster you guys are not smart enough to stop this beast. It's mind boggling how smart they are lol I need to stop typing


The car is yours at lease end, for the very very low price of only $1 and I think plus tax, wow what an amazing deal..lol after my total payment if $40,000 after 52months, $1,000 + 52*$753.00 = $40k


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Schulz said:


> UberBlackPrince that was bad information I got from the Toyota salesman who didn't understand the contract or was just telling me what I wanted to hear. For the Uber lease they don't even pull your credit. You get the car of you want with the $1000 security deposit is paid.


If they not reporting you to credit agencies the you are basically renting car from them (which I think is silly)


----------



## Actionjax

SCdave said:


> actionjax mentioned that Gap Insurance only covers/effective while Driving for Uber. Worst case but important. I was wondering if you can add your Own Gap Insurance to cover yourself when/if driving and "for any reason" Santander Lease Gap Insurance did not kick in? Or am I just asking a stupid question...maybe again.


You can but they will know as they are the owners of the car. And it would put you outside of the exclusive use of the contract.


----------



## SCdave

Actionjax said:


> You can but they will know as they are the owners of the car. And it would put you outside of the exclusive use of the contract.


*Okay Bonus Stupid Question:
*
You are driving for Uber. At end of 12 hr shift, instead of driving home, changing vehicles, you decide on the way home to go pick up groceries for your family. Unfortunately, pulling out of the grocery store parking lot, you get into an accident and total the vehicle. Location is in the report and Santander/Commercial Insurance finds out in discovery. They then decided not to pay out on the GAP Insurance and you're stuck paying off the remaining cost of the Lease.

- Would Santander GAP Insurance kick in or would Santander GAP not pay out/or have possibility of not paying out in this scenario?
- Would getting additional GAP Insurance "let Santander/Insurance know" or just saying to them that I Drive Exclusively for UBER with this vehicle, just that I don't trust their GAP Insurance is enough and I'm supplementing it. Getting additional insurance is not uncommon in business.

- So my question is also about how much would Supplemental GAP Insurance be?
- Getting Supplemental GAP Insurance really doesn't tell Santander anything conclusive other than that you just want additional insurance.

I'm bringing this up since even if an Uber Driver with the Santander Lease with GAP Insurance drives with the intent of ONLY using for UBER/TNC use, there might be a time (like picking up groceries or an emergency like a family member needing to go to the ER and that Santander leased vehicle is the only one available).

I'll suck up asking a stupid question and getting flamed if it can give an Uber Driver w/ this Santander Lease an option that may save them shelling out a huge amount in a worse case scenario. Not that I don't trust Santander or their Lease Terms, but...well, you know.


----------



## Nooa

Actionjax said:


> It's not. I read the contract in detail last night. The Individual signing for the lease is fully responsible. All Uber is in the contract is the person who pays the bill on behalf of the lesee for when they work. If you don't make enough from Uber to cover the cost of the weekly charge, you must come up with the difference. If you don't work that week and you make zero...you write a cheque or put it on your credit card.


I have gone a few weeks without covering my car. They still pay me something even if it is $10 I guess they expect me to make it up next week. Which in every case I have. After reading all this I would say if I was way behind after 1 month they would call me or something. But hasn't happened yet.
-------
This text came today. 
Special only $500 down payment option: Chrysler 200 and Town & Country
----
If anyone does this they are crazy a Chrysler or Dodge WILL NEVER MAKE IT TO THE END OF THE LEASE .


----------



## Actionjax

SCdave said:


> *Okay Bonus Stupid Question:
> *
> You are driving for Uber. At end of 12 hr shift, instead of driving home, changing vehicles, you decide on the way home to go pick up groceries for your family. Unfortunately, pulling out of the grocery store parking lot, you get into an accident and total the vehicle. Location is in the report and Santander/Commercial Insurance finds out in discovery. They then decided not to pay out on the GAP Insurance and you're stuck paying off the remaining cost of the Lease.
> 
> - Would Santander GAP Insurance kick in or would Santander GAP not pay out/or have possibility of not paying out in this scenario?
> - Would getting additional GAP Insurance "let Santander/Insurance know" or just saying to them that I Drive Exclusively for UBER with this vehicle, just that I don't trust their GAP Insurance is enough and I'm supplementing it. Getting additional insurance is not uncommon in business.
> 
> - So my question is also about how much would Supplemental GAP Insurance be?
> - Getting Supplemental GAP Insurance really doesn't tell Santander anything conclusive other than that you just want additional insurance.
> 
> I'm bringing this up since even if an Uber Driver with the Santander Lease with GAP Insurance drives with the intent of ONLY using for UBER/TNC use, there might be a time (like picking up groceries or an emergency like a family member needing to go to the ER and that Santander leased vehicle is the only one available).
> 
> I'll suck up asking a stupid question and getting flamed if it can give an Uber Driver w/ this Santander Lease an option that may save them shelling out a huge amount in a worse case scenario. Not that I don't trust Santander or their Lease Terms, but...well, you know.


Lets put it this way. If you were off the clock to go grab dinner and got into an accident you can say that was still while working. There would be some sort of lenience to the whole thing. If you got into an accident with a trunk full of groceries you may be ok. But it would be up to you to prove that you were doing this while either on the way home or that it was left in your trunk by a client.

Fact is the company has out's not to pay if they don't want to. In the end I would say ask the company on what their take is on incidentals. Save the email and move forward.

The company for the most part tries to protect it's asset from people using the car as a dual purpose. What you are saying is you are not using it as a dual purpose, you are picking up groceries after your shift. It is still up to the company if they honor it. They have the out's in the contract, you have less of a leg to stand on.

Remember you can also ask for a clause to the agreement to state that you want to be covered up to 1 hour after the last fare for the GAP insurance under all circumstances. It doesn't hurt to ask for a change in the agreement. The worst that can happen is they say no. Best is they create an addendum to say you are covered for incidentals on your travel home.


----------



## painfreepc

Chrysler 200 is a nice car, it's one of the lowest price weekly in the program, but it's a total gas hog,


----------



## SCdave

Actionjax said:


> Lets put it this way. If you were off the clock to go grab dinner and got into an accident you can say that was still while working. There would be some sort of lenience to the whole thing. If you got into an accident with a trunk full of groceries you may be ok. But it would be up to you to prove that you were doing this while either on the way home or that it was left in your trunk by a client.
> 
> Fact is the company has out's not to pay if they don't want to. In the end I would say ask the company on what their take is on incidentals. Save the email and move forward.
> 
> The company for the most part tries to protect it's asset from people using the car as a dual purpose. What you are saying is you are not using it as a dual purpose, you are picking up groceries after your shift. It is still up to the company if they honor it. They have the out's in the contract, you have less of a leg to stand on.
> 
> Remember you can also ask for a clause to the agreement to state that you want to be covered up to 1 hour after the last fare for the GAP insurance under all circumstances. It doesn't hurt to ask for a change in the agreement. The worst that can happen is they say no. Best is they create an addendum to say you are covered for incidentals on your travel home.


Thanks, great advice re addendum. Great questions to ask at Uber/Penske meetings like one PartnersLA just sent text message for. If anyone goes to this coming LA meeting ask:

Can I drive my child to school in the morning prior to starting my shift. Can I do an errand on the way home after a shift. If answer is no. Ask if an addendum can be added for 1 hr prior/after shift to cover "on the way home" use?


----------



## SCdave

Okay. Another question. I read somewhere that if you driver UberX and have a TPC/Commercial insurance that Uber only takes 20% of the $1 SRF? If this is correct, shouldn't this or does this already apply also to those that drive a vehicle using Uber Santander Lease program (it is commercial only usage, correct)?

Is it the TCP or is it the Commercial Insurance (or both)?


----------



## Actionjax

SCdave said:


> Thanks, great advice re addendum. Great questions to ask at Uber/Penske meetings like one PartnersLA just sent text message for. If anyone goes to this coming LA meeting ask:
> 
> Can I drive my child to school in the morning prior to starting my shift. Can I do an errand on the way home after a shift. If answer is no. Ask if an addendum can be added for 1 hr prior/after shift to cover "on the way home" use?


Any contract can have an addendum added to it. It would be for your contract and yours only. It would be Penske's choice to allow it. But if it was not an issue with the company for the lease why would they turn the business down. All contracts are subject to both parties making arrangements to benefit both parties. Business should benefit both. If it doesn't then it should be conducted elsewhere.


----------



## Actionjax

SCdave said:


> Okay. Another question. I read somewhere that if you driver UberX and have a TPC/Commercial insurance that Uber only takes 20% of the $1 SRF? If this is correct, shouldn't this or does this already apply also to those that drive a vehicle using Uber Santander Lease program (it is commercial only usage, correct)?
> 
> Is it the TCP or is it the Commercial Insurance (or both)?


Unfortunately I don't know that information. I am not sure what Uber has in place for these contracts from an UberX agreement prospective. Someone else may be able to answer this. Sounds to me it's UberX with commercial insurance.


----------



## SCdave

Actionjax said:


> Unfortunately I don't know that information. I am not sure what Uber has in place for these contracts from an UberX agreement prospective. Someone else may be able to answer this. Sounds to me it's UberX with commercial insurance.


@ painfreepc...if you don't get 80% of the $1 SRF, maybe inquire to Uber about it?


----------



## painfreepc

SCdave said:


> @ painfreepc...if you don't get 80% of the $1 SRF, maybe inquire to Uber about it?


I will do so, I will also inquire about the $19 security deposit I pay weekly, as I was tell by a santander csr this is a uber thing, has nothing to do with santander, my car registration has the lienholder as "CCAP AUTO LEASE LTD" ccap is santander, not uber, my insurance loss payee is listed as "Santander Consumer USA Inc" not uber, so why am I paying uber a security deposit.


----------



## Actionjax

painfreepc said:


> I will do so, I will also inquire about the $19 security deposit I pay weekly, as I was tell by a santander csr this is a uber thing, has nothing to do with santander, my car registration has the lienholder as "CCAP AUTO LEASE LTD" ccap is santander, not uber, my insurance loss payee is listed as "Santander Consumer USA Inc" not uber, so why am I paying uber a security deposit.


Not sure they are being fully truthful that the security deposit goes to Uber. Based on the contract I don't see anywhere that Uber is in receipt of any funds from your agreement and for what reason.

Now that's not to say that the leasing company and Uber have another agreement where Uber gets paid something for an agreement signed or something monthly. But that's transparent to you. It would be a supplier agreement that would be signed that overseas the program. The dealership may say it goes to Uber and they may pay Uber that amount. But to say that payment is direct to Uber is a bit over simplified.


----------



## painfreepc

The santander csr is giving me a few of the payment amounts from uber to santander from previous weeks, the csr says, uber sometimes skips a week payment then doubles the payment on the following week, as the csr is reading the payment amounts, i realize they are all multiples of $173, so I ask where is the $19 security deposit i pay weekly, the csr says, the security deposit is a uber thing, uber gets that money not santander, so I ask the csr who got the $1,000 down payment, the csr says, the Ford dealer got the down payment.


----------



## Actionjax

painfreepc said:


> The santander csr is giving me a few of the payment amounts from uber to santander from previous weeks, the csr says, uber sometimes skips a week payment then doubles the payment on the following week, as the csr is reading the payment amounts, i realize they are all multiples of $173, so I ask where is the $19 security deposit i pay weekly, the csr says, the security deposit is a uber thing, uber gets that money not santander, so I ask the csr who got the $1,000 down payment, the csr says, the Ford dealer got the down payment.


Makes sense...they are holding it back. Guess this security deposit is what Uber gave up front to the lease company and the dealership and they are slowly recovering it back.


----------



## A Musye

Hello all, I am a newbie. I truly, genuinely, appreciate the community on this forum for openly sharing their experiences. It is very helpful.

I am carefully weighing in the pros and cons of this deal to lease by factoring in a number of realities: ranging from what it currently costs me to use my vehicle (a 2009 Camry. 21 mpg) which is the only car - my family also relies on it. The sensible part of me is wagging it's finger and going, "Don't get into a debt for something that is completely not guaranteed when you can just drive what you got and make some money!". The other part of me shudders at the thought of how badly in shape the only car I have will be in a year or so (I can already see it degrading). No doubt that the lease option is incredibly shit*ty and obviously it is for folks like me with shit*y credit, but leasing a car would cut my gas expenses by 65% per month + and more importantly won't destroy the only car I have + wouldn't have to tie up the family from moving around when I am Ubering (there are also other details that I am not sure whether they make sense or I am telling myself to justify jumping into this pit). The question then becomes: well, is all of that worth $800 per month? And while I somehow worked out a sober/reasonable math that would cover the car payment, I need answers on other aspects associated to this (mis)adventure.

1) What is the average insurance amount? And what of registration?
2) I am still unclear about the return policy. If after Ubering around town in my fancy new car (high off of the new car smell in hopes of forgetting the pain of that monthly payment), Uber decides my water bottle offers and _darngood_ service was not earning me enough stars to warrant being a good slave, what then? Assuming this is before that forty something thousand miles.

With many thanks.


----------



## elelegido

A Musye said:


> 1) What is the average insurance amount? And what of registration?


No idea


> 2) I am still unclear about the return policy. If after Ubering around town in my fancy new car (high off of the new car smell in hopes of forgetting the pain of that monthly payment), Uber decides my water bottle offers and _darngood_ service was not earning me enough stars to warrant being a good slave, what then? Assuming this is before that forty something thousand miles.
> 
> With many thanks.


This has been covered a lot here already. But it's a slow day, so:

If you work 12 months and then give the car back, you will have spent 1000 deposit plus 1000 return fee plus 800 admin fee plus 52 weeks at $160 for a Camry = $11,120 or $926/month; $213/week for the car, not including servicing or maintenance, tires etc.

How much would you save each week by getting 40mpg vs 20?
How much would you save in repairs and depreciation on your own vehicle?


----------



## A Musye

elelegido said:


> No idea
> 
> This has been covered a lot here already. But it's a slow day, so:
> 
> If you work 12 months and then give the car back, you will have spent 1000 deposit plus 1000 return fee plus 800 admin fee plus 52 weeks at $160 for a Camry = $11,120 or $926/month; $213/week for the car, not including servicing or maintenance, tires etc.
> 
> How much would you save each week by getting 40mpg vs 20?
> How much would you save in repairs and depreciation on your own vehicle?


Thank you Elelegido. Good questions to reflect on.


----------



## painfreepc

A Musye said:


> Hello all, I am a newbie. I truly, genuinely, appreciate the community on this forum for openly sharing their experiences. It is very helpful.
> 
> I am carefully weighing in the pros and cons of this deal to lease by factoring in a number of realities: ranging from what it currently costs me to use my vehicle (a 2009 Camry. 21 mpg) which is the only car - my family also relies on it. The sensible part of me is wagging it's finger and going, "Don't get into a debt for something that is completely not guaranteed when you can just drive what you got and make some money!". The other part of me shudders at the thought of how badly in shape the only car I have will be in a year or so (I can already see it degrading). No doubt that the lease option is incredibly shit*ty and obviously it is for folks like me with shit*y credit, but leasing a car would cut my gas expenses by 65% per month + and more importantly won't destroy the only car I have + wouldn't have to tie up the family from moving around when I am Ubering (there are also other details that I am not sure whether they make sense or I am telling myself to justify jumping into this pit). The question then becomes: well, is all of that worth $800 per month? And while I somehow worked out a sober/reasonable math that would cover the car payment, I need answers on other aspects associated to this (mis)adventure.
> 
> 1) What is the average insurance amount? And what of registration?
> 2) I am still unclear about the return policy. If after Ubering around town in my fancy new car (high off of the new car smell in hopes of forgetting the pain of that monthly payment), Uber decides my water bottle offers and _darngood_ service was not earning me enough stars to warrant being a good slave, what then? Assuming this is before that forty something thousand miles.
> 
> With many thanks.


normal auto insurance with the following:
Santander Consumer USA Inc must be listed as loss payee,
bodily injury insurance with a minimum of $100,000 per person, $300,000 per accident, $50,000 property damage; or $300,000 combined single limit (CSL) liability,
The comprehensive and collision deductible cannot exceed $1,000
Lessee must be listed as a named insured or underwritten as a driver.

I added uninsured motorist, I pay $123 per month.


----------



## A Musye

painfreepc said:


> normal auto insurance with the following:
> Santander Consumer USA Inc must be listed as loss payee,
> bodily injury insurance with a minimum of $100,000 per person, $300,000 per accident, $50,000 property damage; or $300,000 combined single limit (CSL) liability,
> The comprehensive and collision deductible cannot exceed $1,000
> Lessee must be listed as a named insured or underwritten as a driver.
> 
> I added uninsured motorist, I pay $123 per month.


Thank you so much PainFree. So, when these requirements were laid out, did you contact your insurer and ask them to modify your coverage accordingly? Trying to get an idea of how I would go about it.


----------



## Actionjax

If Uber cuts you for poor performance you must give the car back. It's for that purpose only and that's what you are signing for. You will also be responsible for the breaking of the lease that could be as high as $1000.

They may offer you to buy the car and pay nothing but if you could do that you wouldn't be on this program.


----------



## A Musye

Actionjax said:


> If Uber cuts you for poor performance you must give the car back. It's for that purpose only and that's what you are signing for. You will also be responsible for the breaking of the lease that could be as high as $1000.
> 
> They may offer you to buy the car and pay nothing but if you could do that you wouldn't be on this program.


Clear and to the point. Thank you!


----------



## elelegido

Actionjax said:


> If Uber cuts you for poor performance you must give the car back. It's for that purpose only and that's what you are signing for. You will also be responsible for the breaking of the lease that could be as high as $1000.
> 
> They may offer you to buy the car and pay nothing but if you could do that you wouldn't be on this program.


Almost right. It's $1000 plus the admin fee (~$800 in year one) plus any mileage overage.


----------



## painfreepc

Actionjax said:


> If Uber cuts you for poor performance you must give the car back. It's for that purpose only and that's what you are signing for. You will also be responsible for the breaking of the lease that could be as high as $1000.
> 
> They may offer you to buy the car and pay nothing but if you could do that you wouldn't be on this program.


If uber cuts you, you can pay santander directly, my payment would be due by the 5th of each month, people pickup the phone and call santander directly.


----------



## Actionjax

painfreepc said:


> If uber cuts you, you can pay santander directly, my payment would be due by the 5th of each month, people pickup the phone and call santander directly.


That's correct, bust it also says in the agreement you are using the car to work for Uber. If you are terminated from Uber you would either need to return the car or renegotiate the contract to be a personal vehicle with payments to the leasing company.

Again this is a Uber use only car. That's how the agreement is written.

But like anything agreements and what happens in real life can differ. But legally only the contract in writing signed by both parties will hold up.


----------



## painfreepc

H


Actionjax said:


> That's correct, bust it also says in the agreement you are using the car to work for Uber. If you are terminated from Uber you would either need to return the car or renegotiate the contract to be a personal vehicle with payments to the leasing company.
> 
> Again this is a Uber use only car. That's how the agreement is written.
> 
> But like anything agreements and what happens in real life can differ. But legally only the contract in writing signed by both parties will hold up.


Hey thanks, that's make it easy to stop paying on the car, 
I will just work it getting bad ratings and give back the car, as santander will want no part of a $753.00 monthly payment.


----------



## Nooa

painfreepc said:


> Chrysler 200 is a nice car, it's one of the lowest price weekly in the program, but it's a total gas hog,


It's a Chrysler it'll never last with the amount of miles we need to put on to make any kind of money. I have a 3 year old Chrysler with 62000 miles & that car is falling apart real PoS. & My 6 month old Toyota has 32000 miles already. If I keep going like this my car will have 277,000 miles @end of lease.. Just saying that There are no Chrysler's (Fiat) (fix it again Tony) I know that will last that long.


----------



## A Musye

elelegido said:


> No idea
> 
> This has been covered a lot here already. But it's a slow day, so:
> 
> If you work 12 months and then give the car back, you will have spent 1000 deposit plus 1000 return fee plus 800 admin fee plus 52 weeks at $160 for a Camry = $11,120 or $926/month; $213/week for the car, not including servicing or maintenance, tires etc.
> 
> How much would you save each week by getting 40mpg vs 20?
> How much would you save in repairs and depreciation on your own vehicle?


I meant to respond to this earlier. But, by my calculation (Disclaimer: I can easily overlook certain things when I do my Math, so please point out any errors), I am spending $50 to fill out the tank, and based on the daily average, I am spending half a tank per day ($25). I drive 6 days so the weekly total spent on gas is about $150 and $600/mo. On a 40 mpg, that would come down to $300/mo. So, calculating the savings of $300/mo in gas, I am, in essence, paying $626/mo on the new car. I just think I need to take into account whatever little I am saving if I am calculating whatever my expenses are.

Repairs, maintenance etc. is hard for me to calculate but I can tell you that the San Francisco hills are wearing out my brakes already while I rack up the miles.

So, this week, after listing out the pros and cons (doing my best not to be biased and lean on the pro side  ), I did a mental exercise. I pretended that I had $926/mo lease hanging over my head. The results? I put in more hours but man, what a draining feeling! Whether tired or not, you gotta get your derriere up and go. It is not the work that scared me but the idea that there is very little room to breathe, that if you are not consistently making something decent, it would ruin your weekly pay and everything that depends on it. Decisions...decisions.


----------



## elelegido

A Musye said:


> I meant to respond to this earlier. But, by my calculation (Disclaimer: I can easily overlook certain things when I do my Math, so please point out any errors), I am spending $50 to fill out the tank, and based on the daily average, I am spending half a tank per day ($25). I drive 6 days so the weekly total spent on gas is about $150 and $600/mo. On a 40 mpg, that would come down to $300/mo. So, calculating the savings of $300/mo in gas, I am, in essence, paying $626/mo on the new car. I just think I need to take into account whatever little I am saving if I am calculating whatever my expenses are.
> 
> Repairs, maintenance etc. is hard for me to calculate but I can tell you that the San Francisco hills are wearing out my brakes already while I rack up the miles.
> 
> So, this week, after listing out the pros and cons (doing my best not to be biased and lean on the pro side  ), I did a mental exercise. I pretended that I had $926/mo lease hanging over my head. The results? I put in more hours but man, what a draining feeling! Whether tired or not, you gotta get your derriere up and go. It is not the work that scared me but the idea that there is very little room to breathe, that if you are not consistently making something decent, it would ruin your weekly pay and everything that depends on it. Decisions...decisions.


San Francisco has not had its "Winter Warmer" rate/wage cut yet. But it will. Then you'd be screwed. Then after that there will be another "summer promotion" rate cut. Santander lease is now financial suicide.


----------



## Mike McCann

I can tell you this. I been selling cars at a Ford Dealership in the Louisville area for the past 10 years. I have the hardest time believing that Santander will not report any non payments and that you can just return the car at anytime without penalty( do you know how many people would keep the car until a few months before the contract is up and say oh here is your car im done with Uber.


----------



## Nooa

Mike McCann said:


> I can tell you this. I been selling cars at a Ford Dealership in the Louisville area for the past 10 years. I have the hardest time believing that Santander will not report any non payments and that you can just return the car at anytime without penalty( do you know how many people would keep the car until a few months before the contract is up and say oh here is your car im done with Uber.


Hi Mike 
Santander does not have our social security # they don't even ask for it. Some drivers might not even have them. 
They have had many drivers already turn their cars in in Boston so they started letting drivers get used uber cars with only $500 down.


----------



## Nooa

Actionjax said:


> Makes sense...they are holding it back. Guess this security deposit is what Uber gave up front to the lease company and the dealership and they are slowly recovering it back.


That sounds right. Originally we were supposed to put Down $2000 
If you only put down $1000 they they add another 19 a week for (I believe 1 year) 
Then those payments end.


----------



## Actionjax

Mike McCann said:


> I can tell you this. I been selling cars at a Ford Dealership in the Louisville area for the past 10 years. I have the hardest time believing that Santander will not report any non payments and that you can just return the car at anytime without penalty( do you know how many people would keep the car until a few months before the contract is up and say oh here is your car im done with Uber.


This is not a traditional lease agreement as I have signed traditional ones in the past. This is something a bit different. As for not reporting non payments well that's up to the company. There is a cost to be part of the credit reporting system and there is a cost to post something in it on the lower tiers. I could see them holding back on 30 day late payments, but loading 60 or 90 day issues or close outs or repositions. The most likely would not post if the car was returned early as that's a term of the lease.


----------



## Nooa

Well I think uber is running out of drivers here in Boston. Just received this text. 
-—-----------
“Special deal- just $250 down for a NEW 2015 Chrysler! Bad credit is OK! Come TODAY, 7:30pm to ***************** to pick your new car“
---------
I Feel bad for those people going tonight. 
That Chrysler 200 will not last 1 year with the amount of miles you need to put on it to pay for it.


----------



## painfreepc

Nooa said:


> Well I think uber is running out of drivers here in Boston. Just received this text.
> -------------
> "Special deal- just $250 down for a NEW 2015 Chrysler! Bad credit is OK! Come TODAY, 7:30pm to ***************** to pick your new car"
> ---------
> I Feel bad for those people going tonight.
> That Chrysler 200 will not last 1 year with the amount of miles you need to put on it to pay for it.



2015 Chrysler 200
Mid-size car
MPG: Up to *23 city*, 36 highway
MSRP: From $21,800
Horsepower: 184 to 295 HP
Only 23 mpg city, very bad.

Nice nice uber, gas cost is down, so now is the time to unload the gas hogging Chrysler 200.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Schulz said:


> I have attended the information sessions at the dealers. From the horses mouth:
> 
> *** Your payment is determined by your FICO score. If you have a good FICO score 700+ your APR will be low. If you have a bad FICO, the opposite.
> 
> 1. Santander lease is "unlimited miles." There is no mileage limitation on the Santander lease. Anyone saying otherwise is wrong--so I was told.
> 
> 2. Santander "does not report" and will not report non-payment to the credit bureaus. Simply return the vehicle, and you are done. You can opt-out anytime. If you quit Uber, you must return the vehicle.
> 
> 3. You have to live and drive in one of the cities (edit: Market) the lease program is available. If the program is available in Market A, you can't live in Market B and drive in city B, but go to Market A and lease a vehicle.
> 
> 4. If for any reason you can't work for Uber (deactivation, injury, etc.) you can either return the vehicle or purchase the vehicle through your bank or credit union, or anywhere you can get a loan, and then pay off the vehicle in a lump sum to Santander.
> 
> 5. At no time can you convert the weekly payments to monthly payments. You have to pay weekly, and its written into the contract that the payments must come out of your Uber account. Any shortfall you make up by writing a personal check or setting up a direct deposit account with Santander.
> 
> 6. You will not be held to the terms of the lease if you quit Uber, or Uber deactivates you. You only have to return the vehicle.
> 
> Now I am checking out the Uber Loan Program, which sounds like a good deal. So far I know that Uber Chicago offers loans on new and used vehicles.


...great job on presenting the facts (I always wondered what happened if someone's weekly pay was not enough to cover the lease payment). Let us know about the purchase program.


----------



## SDF1982

elelegido said:


> Three of the above points are contradicted by the black and white in my contract. Dealers can and do say whatever they like to close deals. Some true, some not true. Dealerspeak vs. contract, contract wins.
> 
> Read the contract very carefully before signing it. When I signed, the finance woman at the dealership said I was the first person to actually read it.


Hi Elelgido -

I'd be really curious to know more about your situation when you took the loan last year. Can you message me privately so that we can chat off forum?


----------



## painfreepc

SDF1982 said:


> Hi Elelgido -
> 
> I'd be really curious to know more about your situation when you took the loan last year. Can you message me privately so that we can chat off forum?


You pay $1,000 down payment,
You pay $1,000 security deposit, upfront or 52 weekly payments @ $19,
uber pays santander monthly (52 months),
but you pay uber weekly (225 weeks), uber can hit you with a 10% late fee after 10 days,
If you can no longer drive for uber, you can pay santander monthly or buy the car, you can not refinance from santander, you have to get an outside source for refinancing,

Are the miles unlimited if you return car early?,
Before I got the car, A santander csr toll me the miles are not unlimited if I return early, last week a santander csr toll me it is unclear as it says nothing about a mileage fee in the contract, I am waiting to hear back from santander,

A few of things are left unanswered and/or not very clear in the contract, like what is the interest rate.


----------



## SDF1982

Thanks. Can you message me privately? I'd like to learn more about this off forum.

I just tried sending you a note, but I don't have the necessary stats yet.



painfreepc said:


> You pay $1,000 down payment,
> You pay $1,000 security deposit, upfront or 52 weekly payments @ $19,
> uber pays santander monthly (52 months),
> but you pay uber weekly (225 weeks), uber can hit you with a 10% late fee after 10 days,
> If you can no longer drive for uber, you can pay santander monthly or buy the car, you can not refinance from santander, you have to get an outside source for refinancing,
> 
> Are the miles unlimited if you return car early?,
> Before I got the car, A santander csr toll me the miles are not unlimited if I return early, last week a santander csr toll me it is unclear as it says nothing about a mileage fee in the contract, I am waiting to hear back from santander,
> 
> A few of things are left unanswered and/or not very clear in the contract, like what is the interest rate.


Thanks. Can you email me offline?


painfreepc said:


> You pay $1,000 down payment,
> You pay $1,000 security deposit, upfront or 52 weekly payments @ $19,
> uber pays santander monthly (52 months),
> but you pay uber weekly (225 weeks), uber can hit you with a 10% late fee after 10 days,
> If you can no longer drive for uber, you can pay santander monthly or buy the car, you can not refinance from santander, you have to get an outside source for refinancing,
> 
> Are the miles unlimited if you return car early?,
> Before I got the car, A santander csr toll me the miles are not unlimited if I return early, last week a santander csr toll me it is unclear as it says nothing about a mileage fee in the contract, I am waiting to hear back from santander,
> 
> A few of things are left unanswered and/or not very clear in the contract, like what is the interest rate.





painfreepc said:


> You pay $1,000 down payment,
> You pay $1,000 security deposit, upfront or 52 weekly payments @ $19,
> uber pays santander monthly (52 months),
> but you pay uber weekly (225 weeks), uber can hit you with a 10% late fee after 10 days,
> If you can no longer drive for uber, you can pay santander monthly or buy the car, you can not refinance from santander, you have to get an outside source for refinancing,
> 
> Are the miles unlimited if you return car early?,
> Before I got the car, A santander csr toll me the miles are not unlimited if I return early, last week a santander csr toll me it is unclear as it says nothing about a mileage fee in the contract, I am waiting to hear back from santander,
> 
> A few of things are left unanswered and/or not very clear in the contract, like what is the interest rate.


----------



## SDF1982

Actionjax said:


> It's not. I read the contract in detail last night. The Individual signing for the lease is fully responsible. All Uber is in the contract is the person who pays the bill on behalf of the lesee for when they work. If you don't make enough from Uber to cover the cost of the weekly charge, you must come up with the difference. If you don't work that week and you make zero...you write a cheque or put it on your credit card.


Hi Actionjax -

I'd love to see that contract. Do you still have it? And can you message me privately? I'd initiate, but I don't have the necessary stats to do that yet.

Thanks


----------



## Actionjax

SDF1982 said:


> Hi Actionjax -
> 
> I'd love to see that contract. Do you still have it? And can you message me privately? I'd initiate, but I don't have the necessary stats to do that yet.
> 
> Thanks


No I won't contact you in private. If you want to discuss openly I'm here. The link to the contract can be found in the forums if you do a search.

I have seen multiple posts by you and you always ask for a private message. This is a community not a place for you to take it offline unless you have something else you are showing people in private.


----------



## chi1cabby

SDF1982 said:


> I'd love to see that contract.


Here is the full text of Uber Santander Lease Contract

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2rvdee

COMMERCIAL LEASE AGREEMENT (CLOSED-END)

THIS COMMERCIAL LEASE AGREEMENT, the "Lease", entered into as of the Closing Date shown below between ___________________________________*, a _*____________________________ (State of Domicile and Type of Business Organization) having its principal executive office at _______________________________*, hereinafter referred to as "Lessor" and _*_____________________ hereinafter referred to as "Lessee".

This Lease is assigned to CCAP Auto Lease Ltd. ("Assignee"). Santander Consumer USA Inc. ("SCUSA") is Assignee's servicer with full authority to act on Assignee's behalf and to exercise Assignee's rights under this Lease and Uber, Inc. and its subsidiaries ("Uber") has authority under this Lease only to deliver payments under Section 2D.

WHEREAS, Lessor, or its assigns, is the owner of a certain Vehicle selected by Lessee described as below, hereinafter referred to as the "Vehicle".

WHEREAS, Lessee desires to lease the Vehicle for terms as hereinafter specified, acknowledges that the Vehicle is in good working order and has the odometer reading recorded below;

NOW, THEREFORE, in consideration of the covenants, conditions and promises herein contained, the parties mutually agree as follows:


LEASE TERM AND PAYMENT AMOUNTS
A. Single Vehicle Lease

The Vehicle leased under this Lease is described as follows: Year _________ Make _____________ Model ___________

B. Vehicle Identification Number: ________________ C. Closing Date: ____________________________ D. Lease Term: ______________________________ E. Security Deposit: $__________________________ F. Capital Cost Reduction: $_____________________ G. Weekly Payment-First 52 payments: $__________ H. Weekly Payment-After 52 payments: I. Advance Payment: $___________________________ $___________________________ J. Purchase Option Price: $_____________________ K. Odometer Reading: ________________________ L. Anticipated Annual Mileage Usage: _____________ M. Documentary Fee at Lease Signing: N. Origination Fee at Lease Signing: $__________________________ $__________________________ O. Administrative Fee at Lease Termination or Lease-End: $_____________________ P. Contract Management Fee: $_______________per week


GENERAL LEASE PROVISIONS
A. Lease of Vehicle. This Lease creates a lease of the Vehicle only and does not create a sale thereof or the creation of any other interest therein by Lessee or transfer title to the Vehicle. Lessee agrees to keep the Vehicle and title free and clear of all liens and encumbrances. Lessee acknowledges that it will not be treated as the owner of the Vehicle for federal income tax purposes.

B. Vehicle Use Lessee will lease the Vehicle exclusively for business and commercial purposes as a livery vehicle to meet riders' requests conveyed through Uber during the term of the Lease. Lessee acknowledges that lease of the Vehicle for exclusively business and commercial purposes is a material inducement for the Lessor to enter into this Lease.

C. Control of Vehicle. The Vehicle leased herein shall be at all times under the sole and absolute control of Lessee, subject to the rights of Lessor as provided herein.

D. Lease Payment Obligations/Assignment of Uber Payment Right. Upon acceptance of the Vehicle, the obligation of Lessee to pay weekly lease payments for the term hereunder is absolute and unconditional unless the Lease terminates. Weekly lease payments shall accrue from the date hereof. In addition to the Section 1G weekly payment, Lessor shall pay to Lessee the Section 1P Contract Management Fee each week. Lessee assigns to Lessor all of Lessee's right, title and interest in amounts due from Uber to the full extent of the Section 1G and Section 1P weekly lease payment amounts. To the extent Lessee's payment obligations under this Agreement exceed the presently due amount of such assigned right to payments from Uber, Lessor, by notice to Lessee, may require payments to be made hereunder to be paid by immediately available funds (for example: cashier's check, certified bank check, or wire transfer) at any time or, at Lessor's option, Lessor may permit payment by personal check, credit card or debit card. Lessee may prepay this Lease at any time and will not be obligated to pay the Section 8B Early Termination Surcharge if Lessee prepays all of Lessee's obligations under this Lease before termination.

E. Maintenance/Repairs. Lessee shall, at its own expense, keep and maintain the Vehicle in good operating condition and working order as a livery vehicle, and in compliance with all applicable regulations, including all repairs and maintenance, mechanical or otherwise occasioned by livery use, accident or casualty, including, without limitation, the replacement of all parts and equipment of the Vehicle as recommended by the manufacturer. All maintenance required must be completed by Dealer or any other motor vehicle dealer or automotive service provider specifically approved in writing by Lessor and Lessee will deliver the Vehicle to such Dealer or other service provider as instructed by Lessor. All repairs and service recommended by such Dealer or other service provider and approved by Lessor must be completed. Lessor does not have the right to use the Vehicle until such maintenance and approved repairs are completed. In the event of accident or casualty loss, Lessee shall notify Lessor within 24 hours of such accident or casualty and disclose the extent of damage and proposed method of repair. Lessor may, at its option, in the event of an accident, require damage repairs according to manufacturer specifications at facilities designated by the Lessor. Lessee will comply with all manufacturer recall notices for the Vehicle. Lessee shall maintain and make available all records required by applicable law.

F. Lessor Inspection. Lessor is hereby given the right, but not the duty, upon reasonable notice to Lessee and during its regular business hours, to inspect the Vehicle on the premises of Lessee, or wherever located and to inspect the odometer for purposes of determining and assessing actual mileage in relation to the anticipated mileage under Section 1L. In the event that Lessor determines that Lessee is not maintaining the Vehicle in good operating condition, or does not make the Vehicle available for inspection, Lessor shall give Lessee written notice of its determination, and Lessee shall have fourteen (14) days to cure same. Lessee failure to cure shall be deemed an event of default hereunder. Any costs or expenses incurred by Lessor in connection with this paragraph shall be the obligation of the Lessee, payable within thirty (30) days of invoice. Any amounts due and owing hereunder shall constitute a part of this Lease and be incorporated herein and shall be secured by the Vehicle leased herein. Any default by Lessee in the payment thereof when due, shall entitle Lessor to utilize all available remedies for breach hereunder, including, but not be limited to, self-help recovery of possession. Lessee agrees to keep Lessor informed at all times of Lessee's principal place of business and the principal garage and location of the Vehicle.

G. Information/Consumer Reporting. Lessee agrees upon Lessor's request to furnish Lessor its most recent credit information as Lessor shall request and such other matters relating to the use and operation of the Vehicle as may, in the reasonable judgment of Lessor, be pertinent. Lessee grants Lessor the right to review all financial information and other information about Lessee arising out of, and regarding, Lessee's relationship with Uber, including ride completion, feedback and gross revenue and Lessee grants Lessor the right to review all information pertaining to Lessee that is in the possession or control of Uber. If Lessee is an individual, Lessee hereby instructs that all consumer reporting agencies provide Lessor consumer reports regarding Lessee. Lessee acknowledges that Lessor may use credit reports, release information, and other credit and employment history to review a current account, reinvestigate credit, monitor this Lease or the Vehicle, for collection, or for marketing to the full extent permitted by law without any requirement for Lessor to specify a particular purpose.

H. Warranties. LESSOR MAKES NO WARRANTY, REPRESENTATION, OR GUARANTEE, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, WRITTEN OR ORAL, OF MECHANICAL CONDITION, RELIABILITY, CAPACITY, MERCHANTABILITY, OR FITNESS FOR ANY PARTICULAR PURPOSE WHATSOEVER. THE VEHICLE IS LEASED AND ACCEPTED BY LESSEE STRICTLY "AS IS". LESSOR SPECIFICALLY DISCLAIMS ANY WARRANTY OF MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNESS FOR ANY PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND ANY LIABILITY FOR ANY CONSEQUENTIAL OR INCIDENTAL DAMAGES ARISING OUT OF THE USE OF OR THE INABILITY TO USE THE VEHICLE. FURTHER, LESSEE SPECIFICALLY ACKNOWLEDGES THAT IT HAS HAD FULL OPPORTUNITY TO INSPECT SAID VEHICLE TO ITS FULL AND COMPLETE SATISFACTION AND IT IS FURTHER AGREED BETWEEN THE PARTIES HERETO THAT NO ORAL REPRESENTATIONS OR STATEMENTS MADE BY LESSOR SHALL BE BINDING UPON LESSOR OR FORM A PART OF THIS AGREEMENT OR IN ANY MANNER BE INCORPORATED HEREIN. LESSOR SHALL BE DEEMED TO HAVE FULLY PERFORMED ITS OBLIGATIONS UNDER THIS LEASE AT THE TIME THE VEHICLE IS DELIVERED AND ACCEPTED BY LESSEE.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

elelegido said:


> San Francisco has not had its "Winter Warmer" rate/wage cut yet. But it will. Then you'd be screwed. Then after that there will be another "summer promotion" rate cut. Santander lease is now financial suicide.


+1
The chances are pretty good that a year from now,
- gas will be higher
- Uber pay will be lower
- you get deactivated due to low rating
- you get deactivated due to a crazy customer complaint
- the legislators create new rules that will change everything
- Uber IPO will be released and huge changes will follow
is very real.

Don't do it.
Do not get into debt.


----------



## SCdave

painfreepc said:


> I am starting to wonder if some of the the items in the uber contract is total bs, the contract states that I am the only one who can drive the car, how is that possible, it's my personal insurance, I am leaseing the car, if another licensed driver is listed on my insurance policy, and they get in a accident that has nothing to do with uber business, my insurance company is not going to see the uber contract.


Painfreepc...does this get back to the question on whether your Uber/Santander lease is registered Commercial or Private? If registered Commercial, I get the One Driver/you, if registered Private, then yes, others can drive it? This is a question NOT a statement.

Actionjax to the rescue?


----------



## Actionjax

I don't know how it's registered. But it is a single user contract that only the Uber registered driver can use it.


----------



## Hotep31

painfreepc said:


> You keep saying you spoke with the dealer(s), that's all well and good, but you need to read contract and call and talk to santander directly, it was santander that tell me over the phone that you will pay $0.25 cent per mile over the 40,000 per year mileage limit if you return car before end of lease.


That is awful,why sign a deal with such predatory lending?


----------



## Hotep31

Actionjax said:


> No I won't contact you in private. If you want to discuss openly I'm here. The link to the contract can be found in the forums if you do a search.
> 
> I have seen multiple posts by you and you always ask for a private message. This is a community not a place for you to take it offline unless you have something else you are showing people in private.


Wow


----------



## painfreepc

Hotep31 said:


> That is awful,why sign a deal with such predatory lending?


A week a go a santander car toll me, we can not enforce the $0.25 per mile over mileage limit fee as it is not in the contrast, a santander csr said they would get back with me by email after they hear from uber on this matter, I am still waiting.

I have no intention of keeping the car for the full 52 months, as soon as my FICO score gets near 700, I am done with this car.


----------



## painfreepc

Actionjax said:


> No I won't contact you in private. If you want to discuss openly I'm here. The link to the contract can be found in the forums if you do a search.
> 
> I have seen multiple posts by you and you always ask for a private message. This is a community not a place for you to take it offline unless you have something else you are showing people in private.


Nothing to see here people, next time bring magnifying grass, move along, move along now.


----------



## UberHustla

This is for anyone doing this loan to drive for Uber....I have an awesome deal on this bridge I own in NYC, moving it dirt cheap!


----------



## Shine'ola

well hell fire, I'm gonna go get a car from dem fellers and drive clear cross the country, from cali back to see my kin in Mayberry, do a couple Uber fars, call myself a partner, and head back to Mayberry


----------



## UberHustla

Shine'ola said:


> well hell fire, I'm gonna go get a car from dem fellers and drive clear cross the country, from cali back to see my kin in Mayberry, do a couple Uber fars, call myself a partner, and head back to Mayberry


Just make sure to have a 90% acceptance rate during your trip and make those weekly $800 payments, and you'll be fine


----------



## painfreepc

*Kiss Anut Bee for me, she's hot,
she actually is a beautiful woman, I would not throw her out of bed.
yes i know she likes women.*








*Frances Bavier (1902-1989
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0062592/?ref_=nmmi_mi_nm*


----------



## painfreepc

painfreepc said:


> Kiss Anut Bee for me, she's hot,
> 
> 
> UberHustla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure to have a 90% acceptance rate during your trip and make those weekly $800 payments, and you'll be fine
> 
> 
> 
> It's not $800 weekly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Frances Bavier (1902-1989
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0062592/?ref_=nmmi_mi_nm*
Click to expand...


----------



## painfreepc

UberHustla said:


> Just make sure to have a 90% acceptance rate during your trip and make those weekly $800 payments, and you'll be fine


It's not $800 weekly.


----------



## SDF1982

Thank you!



chi1cabby said:


> Here is the full text of Uber Santander Lease Contract
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2rvdee
> 
> COMMERCIAL LEASE AGREEMENT (CLOSED-END)
> 
> THIS COMMERCIAL LEASE AGREEMENT, the "Lease", entered into as of the Closing Date shown below between ___________________________________*, a _*____________________________ (State of Domicile and Type of Business Organization) having its principal executive office at _______________________________*, hereinafter referred to as "Lessor" and _*_____________________ hereinafter referred to as "Lessee".
> 
> This Lease is assigned to CCAP Auto Lease Ltd. ("Assignee"). Santander Consumer USA Inc. ("SCUSA") is Assignee's servicer with full authority to act on Assignee's behalf and to exercise Assignee's rights under this Lease and Uber, Inc. and its subsidiaries ("Uber") has authority under this Lease only to deliver payments under Section 2D.
> 
> WHEREAS, Lessor, or its assigns, is the owner of a certain Vehicle selected by Lessee described as below, hereinafter referred to as the "Vehicle".
> 
> WHEREAS, Lessee desires to lease the Vehicle for terms as hereinafter specified, acknowledges that the Vehicle is in good working order and has the odometer reading recorded below;
> 
> NOW, THEREFORE, in consideration of the covenants, conditions and promises herein contained, the parties mutually agree as follows:
> 
> 
> LEASE TERM AND PAYMENT AMOUNTS
> A. Single Vehicle Lease
> 
> The Vehicle leased under this Lease is described as follows: Year _________ Make _____________ Model ___________
> 
> B. Vehicle Identification Number: ________________ C. Closing Date: ____________________________ D. Lease Term: ______________________________ E. Security Deposit: $__________________________ F. Capital Cost Reduction: $_____________________ G. Weekly Payment-First 52 payments: $__________ H. Weekly Payment-After 52 payments: I. Advance Payment: $___________________________ $___________________________ J. Purchase Option Price: $_____________________ K. Odometer Reading: ________________________ L. Anticipated Annual Mileage Usage: _____________ M. Documentary Fee at Lease Signing: N. Origination Fee at Lease Signing: $__________________________ $__________________________ O. Administrative Fee at Lease Termination or Lease-End: $_____________________ P. Contract Management Fee: $_______________per week
> 
> 
> GENERAL LEASE PROVISIONS
> A. Lease of Vehicle. This Lease creates a lease of the Vehicle only and does not create a sale thereof or the creation of any other interest therein by Lessee or transfer title to the Vehicle. Lessee agrees to keep the Vehicle and title free and clear of all liens and encumbrances. Lessee acknowledges that it will not be treated as the owner of the Vehicle for federal income tax purposes.
> 
> B. Vehicle Use Lessee will lease the Vehicle exclusively for business and commercial purposes as a livery vehicle to meet riders' requests conveyed through Uber during the term of the Lease. Lessee acknowledges that lease of the Vehicle for exclusively business and commercial purposes is a material inducement for the Lessor to enter into this Lease.
> 
> C. Control of Vehicle. The Vehicle leased herein shall be at all times under the sole and absolute control of Lessee, subject to the rights of Lessor as provided herein.
> 
> D. Lease Payment Obligations/Assignment of Uber Payment Right. Upon acceptance of the Vehicle, the obligation of Lessee to pay weekly lease payments for the term hereunder is absolute and unconditional unless the Lease terminates. Weekly lease payments shall accrue from the date hereof. In addition to the Section 1G weekly payment, Lessor shall pay to Lessee the Section 1P Contract Management Fee each week. Lessee assigns to Lessor all of Lessee's right, title and interest in amounts due from Uber to the full extent of the Section 1G and Section 1P weekly lease payment amounts. To the extent Lessee's payment obligations under this Agreement exceed the presently due amount of such assigned right to payments from Uber, Lessor, by notice to Lessee, may require payments to be made hereunder to be paid by immediately available funds (for example: cashier's check, certified bank check, or wire transfer) at any time or, at Lessor's option, Lessor may permit payment by personal check, credit card or debit card. Lessee may prepay this Lease at any time and will not be obligated to pay the Section 8B Early Termination Surcharge if Lessee prepays all of Lessee's obligations under this Lease before termination.
> 
> E. Maintenance/Repairs. Lessee shall, at its own expense, keep and maintain the Vehicle in good operating condition and working order as a livery vehicle, and in compliance with all applicable regulations, including all repairs and maintenance, mechanical or otherwise occasioned by livery use, accident or casualty, including, without limitation, the replacement of all parts and equipment of the Vehicle as recommended by the manufacturer. All maintenance required must be completed by Dealer or any other motor vehicle dealer or automotive service provider specifically approved in writing by Lessor and Lessee will deliver the Vehicle to such Dealer or other service provider as instructed by Lessor. All repairs and service recommended by such Dealer or other service provider and approved by Lessor must be completed. Lessor does not have the right to use the Vehicle until such maintenance and approved repairs are completed. In the event of accident or casualty loss, Lessee shall notify Lessor within 24 hours of such accident or casualty and disclose the extent of damage and proposed method of repair. Lessor may, at its option, in the event of an accident, require damage repairs according to manufacturer specifications at facilities designated by the Lessor. Lessee will comply with all manufacturer recall notices for the Vehicle. Lessee shall maintain and make available all records required by applicable law.
> 
> F. Lessor Inspection. Lessor is hereby given the right, but not the duty, upon reasonable notice to Lessee and during its regular business hours, to inspect the Vehicle on the premises of Lessee, or wherever located and to inspect the odometer for purposes of determining and assessing actual mileage in relation to the anticipated mileage under Section 1L. In the event that Lessor determines that Lessee is not maintaining the Vehicle in good operating condition, or does not make the Vehicle available for inspection, Lessor shall give Lessee written notice of its determination, and Lessee shall have fourteen (14) days to cure same. Lessee failure to cure shall be deemed an event of default hereunder. Any costs or expenses incurred by Lessor in connection with this paragraph shall be the obligation of the Lessee, payable within thirty (30) days of invoice. Any amounts due and owing hereunder shall constitute a part of this Lease and be incorporated herein and shall be secured by the Vehicle leased herein. Any default by Lessee in the payment thereof when due, shall entitle Lessor to utilize all available remedies for breach hereunder, including, but not be limited to, self-help recovery of possession. Lessee agrees to keep Lessor informed at all times of Lessee's principal place of business and the principal garage and location of the Vehicle.
> 
> G. Information/Consumer Reporting. Lessee agrees upon Lessor's request to furnish Lessor its most recent credit information as Lessor shall request and such other matters relating to the use and operation of the Vehicle as may, in the reasonable judgment of Lessor, be pertinent. Lessee grants Lessor the right to review all financial information and other information about Lessee arising out of, and regarding, Lessee's relationship with Uber, including ride completion, feedback and gross revenue and Lessee grants Lessor the right to review all information pertaining to Lessee that is in the possession or control of Uber. If Lessee is an individual, Lessee hereby instructs that all consumer reporting agencies provide Lessor consumer reports regarding Lessee. Lessee acknowledges that Lessor may use credit reports, release information, and other credit and employment history to review a current account, reinvestigate credit, monitor this Lease or the Vehicle, for collection, or for marketing to the full extent permitted by law without any requirement for Lessor to specify a particular purpose.
> 
> H. Warranties. LESSOR MAKES NO WARRANTY, REPRESENTATION, OR GUARANTEE, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, WRITTEN OR ORAL, OF MECHANICAL CONDITION, RELIABILITY, CAPACITY, MERCHANTABILITY, OR FITNESS FOR ANY PARTICULAR PURPOSE WHATSOEVER. THE VEHICLE IS LEASED AND ACCEPTED BY LESSEE STRICTLY "AS IS". LESSOR SPECIFICALLY DISCLAIMS ANY WARRANTY OF MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNESS FOR ANY PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND ANY LIABILITY FOR ANY CONSEQUENTIAL OR INCIDENTAL DAMAGES ARISING OUT OF THE USE OF OR THE INABILITY TO USE THE VEHICLE. FURTHER, LESSEE SPECIFICALLY ACKNOWLEDGES THAT IT HAS HAD FULL OPPORTUNITY TO INSPECT SAID VEHICLE TO ITS FULL AND COMPLETE SATISFACTION AND IT IS FURTHER AGREED BETWEEN THE PARTIES HERETO THAT NO ORAL REPRESENTATIONS OR STATEMENTS MADE BY LESSOR SHALL BE BINDING UPON LESSOR OR FORM A PART OF THIS AGREEMENT OR IN ANY MANNER BE INCORPORATED HEREIN. LESSOR SHALL BE DEEMED TO HAVE FULLY PERFORMED ITS OBLIGATIONS UNDER THIS LEASE AT THE TIME THE VEHICLE IS DELIVERED AND ACCEPTED BY LESSEE.


----------



## UberHustla

chi1cabby said:


> Here is the full text of Uber Santander Lease Contract
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2rvdee
> 
> COMMERCIAL LEASE AGREEMENT (CLOSED-END)
> 
> THIS COMMERCIAL LEASE AGREEMENT, the "Lease", entered into as of the Closing Date shown below between ___________________________________*, a _*____________________________ (State of Domicile and Type of Business Organization) having its principal executive office at _______________________________*, hereinafter referred to as "Lessor" and _*_____________________ hereinafter referred to as "Lessee".
> 
> This Lease is assigned to CCAP Auto Lease Ltd. ("Assignee"). Santander Consumer USA Inc. ("SCUSA") is Assignee's servicer with full authority to act on Assignee's behalf and to exercise Assignee's rights under this Lease and Uber, Inc. and its subsidiaries ("Uber") has authority under this Lease only to deliver payments under Section 2D.
> 
> WHEREAS, Lessor, or its assigns, is the owner of a certain Vehicle selected by Lessee described as below, hereinafter referred to as the "Vehicle".
> 
> WHEREAS, Lessee desires to lease the Vehicle for terms as hereinafter specified, acknowledges that the Vehicle is in good working order and has the odometer reading recorded below;
> 
> NOW, THEREFORE, in consideration of the covenants, conditions and promises herein contained, the parties mutually agree as follows:
> 
> 
> LEASE TERM AND PAYMENT AMOUNTS
> A. Single Vehicle Lease
> 
> The Vehicle leased under this Lease is described as follows: Year _________ Make _____________ Model ___________
> 
> B. Vehicle Identification Number: ________________ C. Closing Date: ____________________________ D. Lease Term: ______________________________ E. Security Deposit: $__________________________ F. Capital Cost Reduction: $_____________________ G. Weekly Payment-First 52 payments: $__________ H. Weekly Payment-After 52 payments: I. Advance Payment: $___________________________ $___________________________ J. Purchase Option Price: $_____________________ K. Odometer Reading: ________________________ L. Anticipated Annual Mileage Usage: _____________ M. Documentary Fee at Lease Signing: N. Origination Fee at Lease Signing: $__________________________ $__________________________ O. Administrative Fee at Lease Termination or Lease-End: $_____________________ P. Contract Management Fee: $_______________per week
> 
> 
> GENERAL LEASE PROVISIONS
> A. Lease of Vehicle. This Lease creates a lease of the Vehicle only and does not create a sale thereof or the creation of any other interest therein by Lessee or transfer title to the Vehicle. Lessee agrees to keep the Vehicle and title free and clear of all liens and encumbrances. Lessee acknowledges that it will not be treated as the owner of the Vehicle for federal income tax purposes.
> 
> B. Vehicle Use Lessee will lease the Vehicle exclusively for business and commercial purposes as a livery vehicle to meet riders' requests conveyed through Uber during the term of the Lease. Lessee acknowledges that lease of the Vehicle for exclusively business and commercial purposes is a material inducement for the Lessor to enter into this Lease.
> 
> C. Control of Vehicle. The Vehicle leased herein shall be at all times under the sole and absolute control of Lessee, subject to the rights of Lessor as provided herein.
> 
> D. Lease Payment Obligations/Assignment of Uber Payment Right. Upon acceptance of the Vehicle, the obligation of Lessee to pay weekly lease payments for the term hereunder is absolute and unconditional unless the Lease terminates. Weekly lease payments shall accrue from the date hereof. In addition to the Section 1G weekly payment, Lessor shall pay to Lessee the Section 1P Contract Management Fee each week. Lessee assigns to Lessor all of Lessee's right, title and interest in amounts due from Uber to the full extent of the Section 1G and Section 1P weekly lease payment amounts. To the extent Lessee's payment obligations under this Agreement exceed the presently due amount of such assigned right to payments from Uber, Lessor, by notice to Lessee, may require payments to be made hereunder to be paid by immediately available funds (for example: cashier's check, certified bank check, or wire transfer) at any time or, at Lessor's option, Lessor may permit payment by personal check, credit card or debit card. Lessee may prepay this Lease at any time and will not be obligated to pay the Section 8B Early Termination Surcharge if Lessee prepays all of Lessee's obligations under this Lease before termination.
> 
> E. Maintenance/Repairs. Lessee shall, at its own expense, keep and maintain the Vehicle in good operating condition and working order as a livery vehicle, and in compliance with all applicable regulations, including all repairs and maintenance, mechanical or otherwise occasioned by livery use, accident or casualty, including, without limitation, the replacement of all parts and equipment of the Vehicle as recommended by the manufacturer. All maintenance required must be completed by Dealer or any other motor vehicle dealer or automotive service provider specifically approved in writing by Lessor and Lessee will deliver the Vehicle to such Dealer or other service provider as instructed by Lessor. All repairs and service recommended by such Dealer or other service provider and approved by Lessor must be completed. Lessor does not have the right to use the Vehicle until such maintenance and approved repairs are completed. In the event of accident or casualty loss, Lessee shall notify Lessor within 24 hours of such accident or casualty and disclose the extent of damage and proposed method of repair. Lessor may, at its option, in the event of an accident, require damage repairs according to manufacturer specifications at facilities designated by the Lessor. Lessee will comply with all manufacturer recall notices for the Vehicle. Lessee shall maintain and make available all records required by applicable law.
> 
> F. Lessor Inspection. Lessor is hereby given the right, but not the duty, upon reasonable notice to Lessee and during its regular business hours, to inspect the Vehicle on the premises of Lessee, or wherever located and to inspect the odometer for purposes of determining and assessing actual mileage in relation to the anticipated mileage under Section 1L. In the event that Lessor determines that Lessee is not maintaining the Vehicle in good operating condition, or does not make the Vehicle available for inspection, Lessor shall give Lessee written notice of its determination, and Lessee shall have fourteen (14) days to cure same. Lessee failure to cure shall be deemed an event of default hereunder. Any costs or expenses incurred by Lessor in connection with this paragraph shall be the obligation of the Lessee, payable within thirty (30) days of invoice. Any amounts due and owing hereunder shall constitute a part of this Lease and be incorporated herein and shall be secured by the Vehicle leased herein. Any default by Lessee in the payment thereof when due, shall entitle Lessor to utilize all available remedies for breach hereunder, including, but not be limited to, self-help recovery of possession. Lessee agrees to keep Lessor informed at all times of Lessee's principal place of business and the principal garage and location of the Vehicle.
> 
> G. Information/Consumer Reporting. Lessee agrees upon Lessor's request to furnish Lessor its most recent credit information as Lessor shall request and such other matters relating to the use and operation of the Vehicle as may, in the reasonable judgment of Lessor, be pertinent. Lessee grants Lessor the right to review all financial information and other information about Lessee arising out of, and regarding, Lessee's relationship with Uber, including ride completion, feedback and gross revenue and Lessee grants Lessor the right to review all information pertaining to Lessee that is in the possession or control of Uber. If Lessee is an individual, Lessee hereby instructs that all consumer reporting agencies provide Lessor consumer reports regarding Lessee. Lessee acknowledges that Lessor may use credit reports, release information, and other credit and employment history to review a current account, reinvestigate credit, monitor this Lease or the Vehicle, for collection, or for marketing to the full extent permitted by law without any requirement for Lessor to specify a particular purpose.
> 
> H. Warranties. LESSOR MAKES NO WARRANTY, REPRESENTATION, OR GUARANTEE, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, WRITTEN OR ORAL, OF MECHANICAL CONDITION, RELIABILITY, CAPACITY, MERCHANTABILITY, OR FITNESS FOR ANY PARTICULAR PURPOSE WHATSOEVER. THE VEHICLE IS LEASED AND ACCEPTED BY LESSEE STRICTLY "AS IS". LESSOR SPECIFICALLY DISCLAIMS ANY WARRANTY OF MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNESS FOR ANY PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND ANY LIABILITY FOR ANY CONSEQUENTIAL OR INCIDENTAL DAMAGES ARISING OUT OF THE USE OF OR THE INABILITY TO USE THE VEHICLE. FURTHER, LESSEE SPECIFICALLY ACKNOWLEDGES THAT IT HAS HAD FULL OPPORTUNITY TO INSPECT SAID VEHICLE TO ITS FULL AND COMPLETE SATISFACTION AND IT IS FURTHER AGREED BETWEEN THE PARTIES HERETO THAT NO ORAL REPRESENTATIONS OR STATEMENTS MADE BY LESSOR SHALL BE BINDING UPON LESSOR OR FORM A PART OF THIS AGREEMENT OR IN ANY MANNER BE INCORPORATED HEREIN. LESSOR SHALL BE DEEMED TO HAVE FULLY PERFORMED ITS OBLIGATIONS UNDER THIS LEASE AT THE TIME THE VEHICLE IS DELIVERED AND ACCEPTED BY LESSEE.


Any truth to the rumor that they're wearing a mask and holding a gun while you're signing it?


----------



## ADB

Schulz said:


> I have attended the information sessions at the dealers. From the horses mouth:
> 
> *** Your payment is determined by your FICO score. If you have a good FICO score 700+ your APR will be low. If you have a bad FICO, the opposite.
> 
> 1. Santander lease is "unlimited miles." There is no mileage limitation on the Santander lease. Anyone saying otherwise is wrong--so I was told.
> 
> 2. Santander "does not report" and will not report non-payment to the credit bureaus. Simply return the vehicle, and you are done. You can opt-out anytime. If you quit Uber, you must return the vehicle.
> 
> 3. You have to live and drive in one of the cities (edit: Market) the lease program is available. If the program is available in Market A, you can't live in Market B and drive in city B, but go to Market A and lease a vehicle.
> 
> 4. If for any reason you can't work for Uber (deactivation, injury, etc.) you can either return the vehicle or purchase the vehicle through your bank or credit union, or anywhere you can get a loan, and then pay off the vehicle in a lump sum to Santander.
> 
> 5. At no time can you convert the weekly payments to monthly payments. You have to pay weekly, and its written into the contract that the payments must come out of your Uber account. Any shortfall you make up by writing a personal check or setting up a direct deposit account with Santander.
> 
> 6. You will not be held to the terms of the lease if you quit Uber, or Uber deactivates you. You only have to return the vehicle.
> 
> Now I am checking out the Uber Loan Program, which sounds like a good deal. So far I know that Uber Chicago offers loans on new and used vehicles.


***IF all of this is TRUE it is music to my ears... i have been debating for the past few days (after having my background check done) if i would actually go through with it. I had SO many question about the WHAT IFs and how it all works. I am unemployed and a student with a small child and am desperate to earn some money and have a way around, and if this here is the real deal about the rules for termination or quitting i dont see a real risk... EVEN IF i am paying a higher rate on the car, bcuz when/if i can no longer afford it or get bored with driving i wont be stuck with a HUMONGOUS DEBT floating over my head, i can just hand over the wheels and move on....


----------



## SCdave

ADB said:


> ***IF all of this is TRUE it is music to my ears... i have been debating for the past few days (after having my background check done) if i would actually go through with it. I had SO many question about the WHAT IFs and how it all works. I am unemployed and a student with a small child and am desperate to earn some money and have a way around, and if this here is the real deal about the rules for termination or quitting i dont see a real risk... EVEN IF i am paying a higher rate on the car, bcuz when/if i can no longer afford it or get bored with driving i wont be stuck with a HUMONGOUS DEBT floating over my head, i can just hand over the wheels and move on....


If you have all the information you need and still feel comfortable that this is a good deal, then go for it.

First, please read ALL posts in this Forum and other Forums and medial online. Also, can you research for yourself what the fees and penalties will be for returning the Santander Leased Vehicle prior to the end of the lease term. Don't rely on only what you read or responses you get on this Forum. Call Santander directly (not the Car Salesperson).

Good luck.


----------



## ADB

SCdave said:


> If you have all the information you need and still feel comfortable that this is a good deal, then go for it.
> 
> First, please read ALL posts in this Forum and other Forums and medial online. Also, can you research for yourself what the fees and penalties will be for returning the Santander Leased Vehicle prior to the end of the lease term. Don't rely on only what you read or responses you get on this Forum. Call Santander directly (not the Car Salesperson).
> 
> Good luck.


Oh, thank you so much for the advice... i haven't been able to take my eyes away from these forums... most of what i hear about the deal is HORRENDOUS and I've actually kinda pushed it to the back of my mind and started thinking of other ways to get a car before my baby goes to kindergarten in September. But trying to research this whole Santander deal is like running down a beautifully painted dead end road. i dont get real answers, and if Santander is as ruthless as what I've been reading can I really count on them to be honest with me during a phone call? However, I did read about a woman who went through her OWN credit union to finance her vehicle although she was unemployed for over 2 years. The same way Santander/Uber/the Dealership sees her New Uber partner number and recognizes it as guaranteed income, so did her personal financial institution.... Im DEFINITELY going to try THAT first.


----------



## SCdave

ADB said:


> Oh, thank you so much for the advice... i haven't been able to take my eyes away from these forums... most of what i hear about the deal is HORRENDOUS and I've actually kinda pushed it to the back of my mind and started thinking of other ways to get a car before my baby goes to kindergarten in September. But trying to research this whole Santander deal is like running down a beautifully painted dead end road. i dont get real answers, and if Santander is as ruthless as what I've been reading can I really count on them to be honest with me during a phone call? However, I did read about a woman who went through her OWN credit union to finance her vehicle although she was unemployed for over 2 years. The same way Santander/Uber/the Dealership sees her New Uber partner number and recognizes it as guaranteed income, so did her personal financial institution.... Im DEFINITELY going to try THAT first.


Credit Union = 

Also, a new car because you can afford it with your current family income = 
A pre-certified car because you can afford it with your current family income=  
A good reliable used car because you can afford it with your current family income =   

Credit Union means it is your vehicle. Not locked into Uber. You can do Uber, Lyft, Sidecard, other OnDemand related jobs that currently exist or are sure to pop-up in your location, for your regular job (or the one you get later), or just for personal use.

I'm glad you ran into a dead-end for the Uber Financing/Santander deal and I'm saying that in a good way. But again, ask your own questions, then ask more.


----------



## Simon

Great thread. Thanks all. Good read.


----------



## Hotep31

SCdave said:


> Credit Union =
> 
> Also, a new car because you can afford it with your current family income =
> A pre-certified car because you can afford it with your current family income=
> A good reliable used car because you can afford it with your current family income =
> 
> Credit Union means it is your vehicle. Not locked into Uber. You can do Uber, Lyft, Sidecard, other OnDemand related jobs that currently exist or are sure to pop-up in your location, for your regular job (or the one you get later), or just for personal use.
> 
> I'm glad you ran into a dead-end for the Uber Financing/Santander deal and I'm saying that in a good way. But again, ask your own questions, then ask more.


My cars,house,credit cards are through my credit union. It's the best way to go. Screw a big ass predator like Santander. What's good about a credit union is mine can't go above 12% on any type of loan , good Stuff,


----------



## Hotep31

UberHustla said:


> Any truth to the rumor that they're wearing a mask and holding a gun while you're signing it?


I here they provide lube, the whole process is painless lol..


----------



## jackstraww

elelegido said:


> This has been covered a lot here already. But it's a slow day, so:
> 
> If you work 12 months and then give the car back, you will have spent 1000 deposit plus 1000 return fee plus 800 admin fee plus 52 weeks at $160 for a Camry = $11,120 or $926/month; $213/week for the car, not including servicing or maintenance, tires etc.


Wow- Your better off pulling a used rickshaw


----------



## Crittman

I am considering the lease program because I live in a market that is still over $2 a mile


----------



## xtree78

Crittman said:


> I am considering the lease program because I live in a market that is still over $2 a mile


Yrah it was 1.45 mile when I signed my contract in July. Today the rates are .90 mile. Uber does not care what laws they break or what damage their shady ptactics does to its "partners". All I know if I am their partner I want a divorce


----------



## Crittman

I doubt they are going to cut fares in nyc we are their flag ship city to show off how much you can make.


----------



## Crittman

I also don't care if I make a profit or not. As long as I make enough to break even I'll be happy. Any profit is staying in the bank. Not going to touch it.


----------



## observer

ADB said:


> Oh, thank you so much for the advice... i haven't been able to take my eyes away from these forums... most of what i hear about the deal is HORRENDOUS and I've actually kinda pushed it to the back of my mind and started thinking of other ways to get a car before my baby goes to kindergarten in September. But trying to research this whole Santander deal is like running down a beautifully painted dead end road. i dont get real answers, and if Santander is as ruthless as what I've been reading can I really count on them to be honest with me during a phone call? However, I did read about a woman who went through her OWN credit union to finance her vehicle although she was unemployed for over 2 years. The same way Santander/Uber/the Dealership sees her New Uber partner number and recognizes it as guaranteed income, so did her personal financial institution.... Im DEFINITELY going to try THAT first.


Stay away from Santander. I used to repo cars and they were one of the biggest customers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

chi1cabby said:


> Here is the full text of Uber Santander Lease Contract
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2rvdee
> 
> COMMERCIAL LEASE AGREEMENT (CLOSED-END)
> 
> THIS COMMERCIAL LEASE AGREEMENT, the "Lease", entered into as of the Closing Date shown below between ___________________________________*, a _*____________________________ (State of Domicile and Type of Business Organization) having its principal executive office at _______________________________*, hereinafter referred to as "Lessor" and _*_____________________ hereinafter referred to as "Lessee".
> 
> This Lease is assigned to CCAP Auto Lease Ltd. ("Assignee"). Santander Consumer USA Inc. ("SCUSA") is Assignee's servicer with full authority to act on Assignee's behalf and to exercise Assignee's rights under this Lease and Uber, Inc. and its subsidiaries ("Uber") has authority under this Lease only to deliver payments under Section 2D.
> 
> WHEREAS, Lessor, or its assigns, is the owner of a certain Vehicle selected by Lessee described as below, hereinafter referred to as the "Vehicle".
> 
> WHEREAS, Lessee desires to lease the Vehicle for terms as hereinafter specified, acknowledges that the Vehicle is in good working order and has the odometer reading recorded below;
> 
> NOW, THEREFORE, in consideration of the covenants, conditions and promises herein contained, the parties mutually agree as follows:
> 
> 
> LEASE TERM AND PAYMENT AMOUNTS
> A. Single Vehicle Lease
> 
> The Vehicle leased under this Lease is described as follows: Year _________ Make _____________ Model ___________
> 
> B. Vehicle Identification Number: ________________ C. Closing Date: ____________________________ D. Lease Term: ______________________________ E. Security Deposit: $__________________________ F. Capital Cost Reduction: $_____________________ G. Weekly Payment-First 52 payments: $__________ H. Weekly Payment-After 52 payments: I. Advance Payment: $___________________________ $___________________________ J. Purchase Option Price: $_____________________ K. Odometer Reading: ________________________ L. Anticipated Annual Mileage Usage: _____________ M. Documentary Fee at Lease Signing: N. Origination Fee at Lease Signing: $__________________________ $__________________________ O. Administrative Fee at Lease Termination or Lease-End: $_____________________ P. Contract Management Fee: $_______________per week
> 
> 
> GENERAL LEASE PROVISIONS
> A. Lease of Vehicle. This Lease creates a lease of the Vehicle only and does not create a sale thereof or the creation of any other interest therein by Lessee or transfer title to the Vehicle. Lessee agrees to keep the Vehicle and title free and clear of all liens and encumbrances. Lessee acknowledges that it will not be treated as the owner of the Vehicle for federal income tax purposes.
> 
> B. Vehicle Use Lessee will lease the Vehicle exclusively for business and commercial purposes as a livery vehicle to meet riders' requests conveyed through Uber during the term of the Lease. Lessee acknowledges that lease of the Vehicle for exclusively business and commercial purposes is a material inducement for the Lessor to enter into this Lease.
> 
> C. Control of Vehicle. The Vehicle leased herein shall be at all times under the sole and absolute control of Lessee, subject to the rights of Lessor as provided herein.
> 
> D. Lease Payment Obligations/Assignment of Uber Payment Right. Upon acceptance of the Vehicle, the obligation of Lessee to pay weekly lease payments for the term hereunder is absolute and unconditional unless the Lease terminates. Weekly lease payments shall accrue from the date hereof. In addition to the Section 1G weekly payment, Lessor shall pay to Lessee the Section 1P Contract Management Fee each week. Lessee assigns to Lessor all of Lessee's right, title and interest in amounts due from Uber to the full extent of the Section 1G and Section 1P weekly lease payment amounts. To the extent Lessee's payment obligations under this Agreement exceed the presently due amount of such assigned right to payments from Uber, Lessor, by notice to Lessee, may require payments to be made hereunder to be paid by immediately available funds (for example: cashier's check, certified bank check, or wire transfer) at any time or, at Lessor's option, Lessor may permit payment by personal check, credit card or debit card. Lessee may prepay this Lease at any time and will not be obligated to pay the Section 8B Early Termination Surcharge if Lessee prepays all of Lessee's obligations under this Lease before termination.
> 
> E. Maintenance/Repairs. Lessee shall, at its own expense, keep and maintain the Vehicle in good operating condition and working order as a livery vehicle, and in compliance with all applicable regulations, including all repairs and maintenance, mechanical or otherwise occasioned by livery use, accident or casualty, including, without limitation, the replacement of all parts and equipment of the Vehicle as recommended by the manufacturer. All maintenance required must be completed by Dealer or any other motor vehicle dealer or automotive service provider specifically approved in writing by Lessor and Lessee will deliver the Vehicle to such Dealer or other service provider as instructed by Lessor. All repairs and service recommended by such Dealer or other service provider and approved by Lessor must be completed. Lessor does not have the right to use the Vehicle until such maintenance and approved repairs are completed. In the event of accident or casualty loss, Lessee shall notify Lessor within 24 hours of such accident or casualty and disclose the extent of damage and proposed method of repair. Lessor may, at its option, in the event of an accident, require damage repairs according to manufacturer specifications at facilities designated by the Lessor. Lessee will comply with all manufacturer recall notices for the Vehicle. Lessee shall maintain and make available all records required by applicable law.
> 
> F. Lessor Inspection. Lessor is hereby given the right, but not the duty, upon reasonable notice to Lessee and during its regular business hours, to inspect the Vehicle on the premises of Lessee, or wherever located and to inspect the odometer for purposes of determining and assessing actual mileage in relation to the anticipated mileage under Section 1L. In the event that Lessor determines that Lessee is not maintaining the Vehicle in good operating condition, or does not make the Vehicle available for inspection, Lessor shall give Lessee written notice of its determination, and Lessee shall have fourteen (14) days to cure same. Lessee failure to cure shall be deemed an event of default hereunder. Any costs or expenses incurred by Lessor in connection with this paragraph shall be the obligation of the Lessee, payable within thirty (30) days of invoice. Any amounts due and owing hereunder shall constitute a part of this Lease and be incorporated herein and shall be secured by the Vehicle leased herein. Any default by Lessee in the payment thereof when due, shall entitle Lessor to utilize all available remedies for breach hereunder, including, but not be limited to, self-help recovery of possession. Lessee agrees to keep Lessor informed at all times of Lessee's principal place of business and the principal garage and location of the Vehicle.
> 
> G. Information/Consumer Reporting. Lessee agrees upon Lessor's request to furnish Lessor its most recent credit information as Lessor shall request and such other matters relating to the use and operation of the Vehicle as may, in the reasonable judgment of Lessor, be pertinent. Lessee grants Lessor the right to review all financial information and other information about Lessee arising out of, and regarding, Lessee's relationship with Uber, including ride completion, feedback and gross revenue and Lessee grants Lessor the right to review all information pertaining to Lessee that is in the possession or control of Uber. If Lessee is an individual, Lessee hereby instructs that all consumer reporting agencies provide Lessor consumer reports regarding Lessee. Lessee acknowledges that Lessor may use credit reports, release information, and other credit and employment history to review a current account, reinvestigate credit, monitor this Lease or the Vehicle, for collection, or for marketing to the full extent permitted by law without any requirement for Lessor to specify a particular purpose.
> 
> H. Warranties. LESSOR MAKES NO WARRANTY, REPRESENTATION, OR GUARANTEE, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, WRITTEN OR ORAL, OF MECHANICAL CONDITION, RELIABILITY, CAPACITY, MERCHANTABILITY, OR FITNESS FOR ANY PARTICULAR PURPOSE WHATSOEVER. THE VEHICLE IS LEASED AND ACCEPTED BY LESSEE STRICTLY "AS IS". LESSOR SPECIFICALLY DISCLAIMS ANY WARRANTY OF MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNESS FOR ANY PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND ANY LIABILITY FOR ANY CONSEQUENTIAL OR INCIDENTAL DAMAGES ARISING OUT OF THE USE OF OR THE INABILITY TO USE THE VEHICLE. FURTHER, LESSEE SPECIFICALLY ACKNOWLEDGES THAT IT HAS HAD FULL OPPORTUNITY TO INSPECT SAID VEHICLE TO ITS FULL AND COMPLETE SATISFACTION AND IT IS FURTHER AGREED BETWEEN THE PARTIES HERETO THAT NO ORAL REPRESENTATIONS OR STATEMENTS MADE BY LESSOR SHALL BE BINDING UPON LESSOR OR FORM A PART OF THIS AGREEMENT OR IN ANY MANNER BE INCORPORATED HEREIN. LESSOR SHALL BE DEEMED TO HAVE FULLY PERFORMED ITS OBLIGATIONS UNDER THIS LEASE AT THE TIME THE VEHICLE IS DELIVERED AND ACCEPTED BY LESSEE.


I wouldn't take this deal on a bet.

And out of curiosity what does it mean that for income tax purposes lessee will not be treated as the owner?


----------



## Actionjax

In a lease you never own the car. So you can't claim it as an asset. From what I understand. But I'm not a tax lawyer.


----------



## LAuberX

Crittman said:


> I am considering the lease program because I live in a market that is still over $2 a mile


What will you do in 6 months when it's .90/mile?


----------



## UberHustla

Crittman said:


> I also don't care if I make a profit or not. As long as I make enough to break even I'll be happy. Any profit is staying in the bank. Not going to touch it.


This may be the best post ever. If you're not interesting in making money, you've come to the right place! How can any drivers stand a chance when there are other drivers out there who don't even care if they make money?


----------



## Crittman

LAuberX said:


> What will you do in 6 months when it's .90/mile?


In NYC the market is regulated so it will never get that low



UberHustla said:


> This may be the best post ever. If you're not interesting in making money, you've come to the right place! How can any drivers stand a chance when there are other drivers out there who don't even care if they make money?


I will be making a profit and the market in NYC is so big my presence wont make a difference. The main reason I want to drive is not for the money.


----------



## UberHustla

Oh right, they're not going to lower the rates in NYC. Just every other market. I'm sure that's how it will work out


----------



## CLAkid

painfreepc said:


> It's $1,000 down payment and $1,000 security deposit, you have option of paying the security deposit as a weekly payment interest free for 52 weeks (1 year),
> 
> Instead of giving uber the $1,000 security deposit upfront, I put $1,200 on a secured bank of america visa card to rebuild my credit, I think of it as my own security deposit,
> 
> As SCdave said, this is not for everyone, I work Thursday, Friday and Saturday 4pm till 4am, Sunday i start somewhere between 7pm and 11pm and stop around 11am Monday morning,
> Tuesday is off, sometimes Wednesday is off also,
> if I go anywhere i call an uber, at the moment i have 20 free rides,
> Wednesday and Thursday i work an optional 3am till 9am,
> sometimes i work riverside city on Tuesday and/or Wednesday, I have many years driving taxi in riverside city, I love the people and i know the area very well i don't need a GPS, working riverside for me is like a day off, yes I love driving, if you don't love driving then stay away from uber lease-to-own.


Wait a minute--now they want an extra thousand dollars as a security deposit plus the thousand dollars down? How greedy and corrupt can they be? This only makes a bad deal all the more worse. In addition to the weekly payment, which is ridiculous enough, you now have to shell out a thousand more in installments on top of that? Incredible.


----------



## Crittman

If they lowered the rate in NYC they would loose a lot of drivers. There are just too many other places that these drivers could work. Its a very competitive market. The reason the get away with lowering the rates so much in other markets is because the drivers have nowhere else to go.


----------



## jackstraww

Crittman said:


> The main reason I want to drive is not for the money.


Not to make money ,Huh??
What is the main reason? To beat up your car? Put 100,s or 1000,s of miles on your car ?To put up with scum that trash your car? I know you arent concerned with tips,if your not in it for $$. 
Maybe you want to be in the game to have someone,(god forbid) smack into you and then deal with all the insurance drama'.. Maybe you want to see how it is to deal with the stress of traffic, or ratings, or maybe your just so bored you want to drive ,,not to make money,,but to make money for Uber...very admirable! Maybe you,ll pick up a few arrogant drunkin knuckleheads in the middle of a Saturday night - and see where that scene goes...

Wait--I get it..You,re going undercover,and the book will come out in the spring- No??- 
-Maybe your just the curious or adventurous type ,and driving for Uber will give you plenty of interesting material at parties?, cause chicks just swoon over uber drivers. 
Ok, sorry( no offence ) ,,thats enough, I give up.....fill us in..if your not driving for some extra bucks...what could the reason possibly be ??


----------



## Actionjax

Crittman said:


> I also don't care if I make a profit or not. As long as I make enough to break even I'll be happy. Any profit is staying in the bank. Not going to touch it.


Ok I'm game. Why would you invest in something to break even? I get it if you own a car, but why enter to terms on a car that you can only use for Uber. You know you can't drive the car when not using Uber right? Why not just get a car through a traditional lease and buy extra miles for it? Then you can use Uber to break even and you got a practical car.


----------



## Crittman

I am a disabled veteran who lives on a fixed income. Currently I am able to pay all my bills but with no money left. I spend most of my time in my apartment because I can't afford to go out and do anything. Driving with uber would allow me to do something and interact with people on a more regular basis. Do I want to make money yes who doesn't but it is not the driving force behind my decision. And after five years being yelled at in the Army no asshole can phase me.


----------



## Crittman

And as long as you stay online I can drive where ever I want. Hell who's to say I can't open the rider app and book myself?


----------



## Actionjax

Crittman said:


> I am a disabled veteran who lives on a fixed income. Currently I am able to pay all my bills but with no money left. I spend most of my time in my apartment because I can't afford to go out and do anything. Driving with uber would allow me to do something and interact with people on a more regular basis. Do I want to make money yes who doesn't but it is not the driving force behind my decision. And after five years being yelled at in the Army no asshole can phase me.


So for you this is therapy. I get it, well not sure what to say, Long as you know the risks up front and you don't go working yourself to the bone to pay for it then I will leave it to others to comment.

Btw I'm not an American but do have family who serve in the Canadian Armed forces. So thanks for putting your life on the line for the protection of your country. Your good deeds don't go un noticed


----------



## Crittman

Thank you.


----------



## Actionjax

Crittman said:


> And as long as you stay online I can drive where ever I want. Hell who's to say I can't open the rider app and book myself?


Just be careful of the. Uber can monitor the account and can call that abuse. Especially if there is money they are fronting for things like guarantees.


----------



## Crittman

And yes I do understand the risks involved. And I have deemed them acceptable for me in my circumstances. I have nothing to loose in this venture and a lot to gain.


----------



## Crittman

If I choose to book myself for a long trip would they even care they are getting paid.


----------



## jackstraww

Actionjax said:


> So thanks for putting your life on the line for the protection of your country. Your good deeds don't go un noticed


Another> Thanks for your service Crittman..
> Remember, Uber is a business...to them your good deeds are definitely unnoticed. Maybe the time in the service will be good training for the frustration and bullshit you,ll be dealing with down the road- Lottsa luck


----------



## Crittman

jackstraww said:


> Another> Thanks for your service Crittman..
> > Remember, Uber is a business...to them your good deeds are definitely unnoticed. Maybe the time in the service will be good training for the frustration and bullshit you,ll be dealing with down the road- Lottsa luck


The first thing that happened when I got off the bus at basic training is something called a shark attack. Basically the drill sergeants spend a few hours yelling at you. One will give an order then another will give you a conflicting order, very stressful.


----------



## Actionjax

Crittman said:


> If I choose to book myself for a long trip would they even care they are getting paid.


They are funny that way. Hasn't happened to me yet. I used to do this at times to either get a guarantee or if they were doing free ride promos. Didn't knock me off but started to get jitters. But that's different than how you are doing it and why. So just be cautious. Don't use your same phone number or email as a driver and rider.


----------



## SCdave

Crittman said:


> I am a disabled veteran who lives on a fixed income. Currently I am able to pay all my bills but with no money left. I spend most of my time in my apartment because I can't afford to go out and do anything. Driving with uber would allow me to do something and interact with people on a more regular basis. Do I want to make money yes who doesn't but it is not the driving force behind my decision. And after five years being yelled at in the Army no asshole can phase me.


What about leasing a vehicle from a smaller base (is that the term in NY)? You wouldn't have the same large down payment, you wouldn't be committed for 4 years, and you could go short-term to make sure you do actually enjoy it. Just seems like way less risk.

Try looking into working with a NY Base an letting them know your are a disabled Vet. You might find one or two that would actually just love to work with you vs Uber/Santander which I just don't believe will be interested in helping you even break even.

It's not that you might not care about breaking even now but what about in year 2, year 3, & year 4 of the lease? I wish you the best luck and will leave it with please do some more networking and homework. Hey, any Livery Pros from NY that could offer any suggestions for a Vet?


----------



## Crittman

Any profits I make from driving are going to be put aside so I can buy out early. Right now my cost of living is very low. As long as I maintain discipline I will be fine.


----------



## painfreepc

I suggest you follow SCdave advice, try uber short term witn no commitment, before you jump in head first without any ideal what it is like dealing with totally different Personality Types every time your car door opens and closes,

If you have a thin skin, easily to be insulted, easy to be offended, in other words just have a very low tolerance for other people's bullshit, don't even think about doing shareride.

I had a fitness trainer in my car a few weeks a go, he was on the phone with a client, I hear him say the following "Fat people are just a bunch of lazy ****s"

Last night a guy says to his lady friend "my ex girlfriend is dating a ******, i don't really like it"

I am a 320 lb black man, I deal with this type bullshit almost on a nightly basis.


----------



## xtree78

Yeah I run around a lot of TCU kids and they will talk shit about fat people, racist stuff. I am a fat white guy. But the women say much worse things. I am supposed to be invisible so I really can't say anything. Just remember no matter what they say their money is still green and feel good you are taking it from them.


----------



## SCdave

Crittman said:


> I also don't care if I make a profit or not. As long as I make enough to break even I'll be happy. Any profit is staying in the bank. Not going to touch it.


Please take this the right way. There are many on this forum with many years of driving experience which includes how to figure out a Net Profit for this type of business.

Please think about the calculations you will make to come to your Net Profit. Post the method you will be using and let all of us have a crack at it. By this, I don't mean for everyone to call names or talk about personal experience on hating Uber (etc...), but only comment on the numbers.

This would be a very good tool for you to use to double and triple check your method for coming to a good strong tested method of what your Net Profit really might be doing Uber while being in a contract with the Uber/Santander lease.

Now if you just "want" to do the "Santander Lease", go for it. If you want to have other drivers help out, post your calculations. I'm saying this from a positive stance and hopefully helpful intent.


----------



## painfreepc

Crittman said:


> Any profits I make from driving are going to be put aside so I can buy out early. Right now my cost of living is very low. As long as I maintain discipline I will be fine.


The same here, I plan to refinance, I have about $1,000 at the moment, when I reach $3,000 I will start looking for the best auto refinance deal.

After that I will be looking for someone to drive my car on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday, I will offer that driver a deal they can't say no to.


----------



## SCdave

painfreepc said:


> The same here, I plan to refinance, I have about $1,000 at the moment, when I reach $3,000 I will start looking for the best auto refinance deal.


Do you have an account at a local credit union? If not, check a few of them out in your area starting ASAP. A good credit union is working for and with you.


----------



## Crittman

Min far $8
Ubers cut $1.6
Usher fee$1.0(forget name)
Gas $1.0 (high estimate)
Maintenance $2.0
Lease $1.25 (based on $350weekly lease with 40 fairs a day)
Insurance $1.

Totaling a net of #.15 per fair

These calculations do not take into account surge pricing.


----------



## SCdave

Crittman said:


> Min far $8
> Ubers cut $1.6
> Usher fee$1.0(forget name)
> Gas $1.0 (high estimate)
> Maintenance $2.0
> Lease $1.25 (based on $350weekly lease with 40 fairs a day)
> Insurance $1.
> 
> Totaling a net of #.15 per fair
> 
> These calculations do not take into account surge pricing.


What do you think your per mile gross and net income will be? Many drivers focus on the per mile to figure out their Net Earnings.


----------



## Crittman

SCdave said:


> What do you think your per mile gross and net income will be? Many drivers focus on the per mile to figure out their Net Earnings.


I honestly have no idea how to calculate that


----------



## xtree78

I called santander today to arrange for them to pick up the car. They told me no problem we are getting a lot of these cars back. Some of the things they are going to charge me for is not in my contract. 

Where is that Boston lawyer now?


----------



## Actionjax

xtree78 said:


> I called santander today to arrange for them to pick up the car. They told me no problem we are getting a lot of these cars back. Some of the things they are going to charge me for is not in my contract.
> 
> Where is that Boston lawyer now?


What are they charging you for? And how much?


----------



## xtree78

Actionjax said:


> What are they charging you for? And how much?


Don't know yet


----------



## williamamis

The car dealership is not to charge you anything. Unless you finance taxes and registration fees in Boston. That is something I am having my insurance take care of. Let us know what you are speaking of with additional monies from dealer. Do you have the dealers name?


----------



## williamamis

I am leasing through Uber. $199.00 processing. Then, they take out 178.00 per week from my earnings. *The only thing monthly is my insurance at 168.00 per month.* Finance through *Uber program* is best. No worries and no fees.

If anyone would like more details. Just contact me today. I will walk you through the same process. It may depend on where you live. Yet, it is a supportive service by Uber.


----------



## jackstraww

painfreepc said:


> , I will offer that driver a deal they can't say no to.


----------



## UBERxRapeVictom1584421

Actionjax said:


> If someone wants to upload a copy of the agreement in pdf I could read it over. I do a lot of work with agreements and contracts. Wouldn't mind providing my opinion.


 All upload my lease if you'll help me out with that for sure


----------

